# The Christian Cup



## Lord Sauron

Welcome to the Christian Cup. Were you can get anything that you want. We got it all.


----------



## Lord Sauron

by the way there is no beer,wine ect.


----------



## Evenstar373

Hey Lord Sourn glad you came back I will have acoke please.


----------



## Evenstar373

Oh I forgot to say I LOVE you siggy (wonder why?  )


----------



## Lord Sauron

all right give me a sec


----------



## Lord Sauron

what? who is siggy?


----------



## Evenstar373

Who is the LORD of your rings? ( I wonder why I like it so much?  )


----------



## Lord Sauron

Here is your coke. It is all on the house at The Christian Cup. To show God's love to everyone.


----------



## Lord Sauron

My _*LORD*_ of the rings. is the alpha and omaga, the Bright and Morning star, the fist and last is He. He is the Lord Jesus Christ and I will praise Him till the day I die.


----------



## Evenstar373

Yea mine too siggy means signature I wonder why I like it so much huh??


----------



## Lord Sauron

So will you be staying the night at the Christian cup. We have nine rooms to stay in. The cost is loving Jesus Christ for ever and ever.


----------



## Evenstar373

I wonder why I like your signature so much (HINT HINT HINT!!!!!!!!!!!!! )


----------



## Lord Sauron

by the way spread the word to everyone about The Christian Cup.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Cause you gave me the idea.


----------



## Evenstar373

Hint Hint Hint Hint Hint Hint Hint Hint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evenstar373

yes!!!! I am glad you came back and I will stay tonight I have a long trip tomorow (to Rohan!  )


----------



## Lord Sauron

Anyway Are you going to stay in a room tonight in The Christian Cup. and please do share to everyone about The Christian Cup


----------



## King Aragorn

May I have a Pepsi please? I would also like to stay in the inn for the night. Thanks much!

Isaiah 40:31


----------



## Lord Sauron

Here is your pepsi sir. By the way that verse is a very good verse. But Like the part in the verse that says "They will soar on wings like eagles,they will run and not grow weary, they will walk and not be faint".


----------



## Evenstar373

Hey everyone my little sister started the Left Behind Kids series yay!!! I read the first one and it was good.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Hey. can i get you anything mam. plus how was you trip.


----------



## Lord Sauron

plus do you know if you will be staying in the inn tonight.


----------



## Evenstar373

No thanks, and it was great that place is the best! I just droped by to say Hi


----------



## Lord Sauron

So you don't want anything while you are here


----------



## Saucy

hey guys *walks in waving virtual invitation*

i thought i'd come check this place out because it is so well advertised....


----------



## King Aragorn

May I have another Pepsi please? and a place to stay tonight? It's a very good in

I'm not a guy


----------



## Lord Sauron

Thank you for coming Powersauce21 and thank you King Aragorn for saying this was a nice in. Here is your pepsi and your room key tonight.


----------



## Nkenobi

got on invatation :/

I think i'll check the place out :/


----------



## Lord Sauron

Well thank you for coming. May I get you anything sir.


----------



## Nkenobi

one of those 7 up orange mixes please


----------



## Lord Sauron

Here is your drink. It is eastern time.


----------



## King Aragorn

Sorry for the extended stay Lord_Sourn. I had business in town and couldn't find anywhere else to stay. Here's your room key back. This inn is excellent.


----------



## Elbereth

Elbereth walks into the joint and takes a look around...then spies the sign on the door that reads: 



Lord_Sourn said:


> by the way there is no beer,wine ect.



"Now I don't find that very Christian at all. You should at least be serving wine in here...even Jesus served wine at his table. It would only be right. Besides...what else would you be serving to all of your Catholic patrons...and don't be telling me that Catholicism is not Christian now."


----------



## Aragorn21

Aragorn enters...he hears Elbereth talking


"Now, I think that sign probably means no bear or wine in excessive amounts. I'm sure a litte can't do one much harm." 

Aragorn sits down at the bar.

"could I order a Pepsi please?"


----------



## Saucy

pepsi is good, but cherry pepsi better


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I

*wanders if the Lord appreciates the excessive amount of double posting and spam*



"I second the motion of wine! If there's none in back I can certainly prepare a few bottles, on the house of course. Plenty of red French wines from the Loire Valley, and some delectable white wines from Turkey. Yum!"


----------



## faila

*walks in* hi, could i get a dr. pepper?


----------



## Lord Sauron

In my church we use juice instead of wine even through i have drunken wine before because of my grandparents religen of luthern. I talk to some one i really trust so they will be no wine or beer sold here.


----------



## Nkenobi

I have been to many churches... they all use juice :/


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I

"I respect your beliefs but this is a Christian tavern, my good fellow! We Catholics are Christian after all...

"I know! What if there was a polite drinking area with a pleasant sign hanging above it, similar to the smoking areas in certain restaurants?"


----------



## King Aragorn

I would prefer no wine or beer at all.

By the way, may I have a Mountain Dew please?


----------



## Lord Sauron

I don't want to be rude but my answer was no to the beer and wine. If you got a problem with send a pm to me. By the way here is is your mountian dew King aragon


----------



## Evenstar373

I like of no beer of wine.


----------



## faila

Um yeah....does the owner of an establishment choose what he will serve? and also it is arguable that Jesus has no choice and that the wine he drank was not really like the wine today...for instance it was fermented but that was the only way to preserve it, and it probobly wasnt fermented as much... so you could get drunk on it...but it was hard.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Thank you for writting that. So the vote is no beer or wine shall be sold here.


----------



## Evenstar373

Were we takeing a vote?


----------



## Lord Sauron

yes we are and there is no beer or wine that will be sold here and that is final.


----------



## Evenstar373

Well I agree with you but it not realy fair if you have already made the choice .


----------



## Lord Sauron

Okay if you aggre that no beer or wine shall be sold put a thumbs up. If you dissagre put a thumbs down. I will tally the thumbs saturday.


----------



## Evenstar373

Ok then thumbs up


----------



## Lord Sauron

me two!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I

I dont think you need to have votes if you own the tavern. Just say you dont have an alcohol selling license! 

But I do not think you should label alcohol as sinful... it is one of life's natural pleasantries.


----------



## Saucy

so is sex, but thats still a sin if ur not married....


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I

That had absolutely nothing to contribute to why you all think alcohol is so horrible. Of course its bad when youre drinking to get drunk, to release all your problems through a bottleneck tube. But there is an actual art to wine and other alcoholic beverages, which is not only elegant and cultured, but it also sparks intelligent conversations and contributes a lot to certain societies.


----------



## Saucy

i suppose, but its not worth arguing...someone poor this dude some wine


----------



## Elbereth

faila said:


> Um yeah....does the owner of an establishment choose what he will serve? and also it is arguable that Jesus has no choice and that the wine he drank was not really like the wine today...for instance it was fermented but that was the only way to preserve it, and it probobly wasnt fermented as much... so you could get drunk on it...but it was hard.



"Well, I will give you and 'A' for effort...but I don't buy that one bit. Actually the fact is wine back then was generally much stronger, or at least I have been told by many a wine expert...and I do know lots of them in real life. 

It is my belief is that anything in moderation is ok....it is when you are excessive or abusive of any one thing...that is when it becomes sinful and harmful. Perhaps, as the resident adult here...I could teach you kids a thing or two about how to drink responsibly.

You see I have a problem people who promote prohibition...because there is no tolerance involved in it....with no tolerance...there is no forgiveness, and therefore very very un-Jesus-like."


----------



## Saucy

fair enough *cheers*


----------



## Lord Sauron

I've said it before there is no beer or wine going to be sold here. I don't want to say anything is wrong with your believes. But I don't think that this is right. If you have a problem, please send me a pm.


That is Final, subject is dead.


----------



## Evenstar373

Elbereth You believe that anything at all is ok as long as there is moderation? Or just beer and stuff like that?


----------



## King Aragorn

I vote thumbs up. I don't drink, and I never will. I don't want the effects of alcohol in me. I respect my body as a temple of God to drink or smoke.

I agree with Evenstar, what about other things? Do you think that things like sex are okay in moderation and out of wedlock?


----------



## Evenstar373

Proverbs chapter 20 veres 1 Wine is a mocker and beer is a brawer:whoever os led astray by them is not wise.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I

Wine tasting and casual drinking is not leading you astray anywhere. Alcohol can lead you astray after... oh, lets say... twelve shots of vodka and beer-bonging. Not that I've ever done that...  

This is why moderation is key, as Elbe so wonderfully pointed out. Alcohol as itself is not sinful, it is over-consumption which can lead one astray from God's word and hence, is not wise. There is no damaging the temple of God from a few drinks, that is, if you can handle it. Everyone has a different tolerance level and fortunately mine is very high. If you are trying to tell me that the actual consumption of alcohol - no matter how small - is sinful (as it is somehow damaging the temple of your body) then I hope you know that you are in effect condemning most of Europe and other places in the world where wine is a normal, everyday drink with dinner.

We are all Christians here and while I respect your beliefs, I find it interesting the rift between us Catholics and Protestants. I like a good debate, but I also encourage an open mind. But perhaps I'm taking you all too gravely- are you indeed saying that _any_ alcohol is sinful, or that only the _overconsumption_ of alcohol is sinful? That biblical quote seems to support only the latter opinion, with which I would agree with you - to an extent.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Hi. It is lord sourn but now it will be a different name because it would not let me sign in as lord sourn. Belive me. look at my signiture


----------



## Evenstar373

I do think that any achol is sinful. and Im not condeming anyone. Whats a Protestants is it the same as Prypertain ( I cant spell that word Lourd Saurn help me with that word) ? In my church (Iron station Church Of God ) We do not belive in consuming achol at all thats all Im saying.


----------



## King Aragorn

I know how alcohol can affect people. My dad used to drink, and then he would just lie on the couch and sleep, while I'm left to entertain myself.

Like I said before, I respect my body too much to put stuff into it that can eventually hurt me.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Look I don't want to be rude but can we all just drop the subject. mI don't belive in it. can you just take something else instead of beer or wine.


----------



## Lord Sauron

I am sorry If I have affected all of you in anyway. But please I beg you all for forgivenes. It says in the bible to not let the sun go down on your anger. I know you all may not be mad at me, but the reason I mad this was to invite people that may be lost and share the love of Christ to them. Please i beg you I don't want my dream go down the drain of sharing christ over the internet. and if you all could help me share christ over the internet not just by this but by im, pm, or email I will gladly be thankful. But I would still like all of you to still post on The Christian Cup. Thanks.
Lord Sauron


----------



## King Aragorn

I forgive you Lord Sauron.  I'm a Christian, and have been one since I was 7. I'm not about to let any silly spat tear apart your dream. I'll try to help in any way I can.


----------



## Lord Sauron

I give you all my Thanks King Aragorn. You truly are someone who God would use.


----------



## Elbereth

I honestly was not trying to take away from your "dream", but I'm just trying to help you realize that by being closed minded about something you really don't understand, is actually promoting more hatred and evil than good. It worries me when someone promotes Christianity with the perspective of no tolerance. I find that kind of preaching as dangerous as the teachings of devote Muslims. Balance is key...love god and be forgiving...but be understanding of other cultures and religious practices.


----------



## King Aragorn

I think that he is understanding about it. He just doesn't want to serve beer or wine in his inn. It's his choice about it...


----------



## Lord Sauron

King Aragorn is right. I do understand all about it. But I had asked a good christian and they told me to look at the whole book of Proverbs. and I am telling you the same thing and when you find something i would like all of you to write the verse and what you learned. It will be that easy.


----------



## King Aragorn

Okay. I'll do it.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Thanks King Aragorn


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I

Im not mad at anyone... Ive been on vacation! Im fine with your decision not to serve *imaginary* alcohol and I severely doubt anyone was truly angry about that. I am a Catholic, and I love my religion, but I don't spend too much time on TTF anyways...


----------



## King Aragorn

Been too busy...haven't had time...


----------



## Evenstar373

I am not mad at anyone and if anybody is mad at me I send my depest apogies. I understand that it is your choice to drink beer or wine and I respect that and your religions.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Okay since everyone is said their apoligies. does anyone want a drink or a place to stay?


----------



## greypilgrim

*walks in* 
"Hi, can I get a mug-o-1420? And a regular ol' sandwich please!"


----------



## Lord Sauron

Yes and would you like a room to stay in.


----------



## greypilgrim

No, just the beer and the sandwich, thanks.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Im sorry, did you metion beer. This place is where no beer or wine is sold. But I can make you the sandwhich and maybe change your drink were it is none alcholic


----------



## greypilgrim

Wonderful! Well, I'll take the ham sandwich, and...some ent-draught. Thank you kindly.

So, what's there to do in here then? Talk about Jesus?


----------



## speedyturtle817

*walks in*
"ill take a room and a coke please. do your rooms have bibles in them? im in the middle of reading, and havent got one."


----------



## Lord Sauron

Heres your sandwhich greypligram and your coke and room key speedyturtle.
And yes there are bibles they are the NIV


----------



## speedyturtle817

"great, thnx!"


----------



## King Aragorn

Sorry for the absence. May I have a Vanilla Coke and a room to stay in please?


----------



## speedyturtle817

*goes to room, comes back in 5 min.* 
"can i get another coke please? i was thirsty."


----------



## Lord Sauron

Heres your coke speedyturtle and your vanilla coke and room key King aragorn


----------



## King Aragorn

Thanks Lord Sauron *heads toward room for much needed rest*


----------



## Lord Sauron

Enjoy your stay King aradorn and speedyturtle *heads upstairs to go to his room*


----------



## King Aragorn

Thanks Lord Sauron


----------



## Lord Sauron

Hello everyone. i will not be here at all next week so i would enjoy you all to help yourself (except wine or beer) to any drink or food that you want no one will be allowed to stay in the inn for the night.


----------



## King Aragorn

Okay. *helps herself to a Vanilla Coke*


----------



## aguthasil

Wow, I love this place. I believe in the only true God. *Gets a cream Soda, and takes a long refreshing drink*


----------



## King Aragorn

Welcome aguthasil. I hope you like it at The Christian Cup!


----------



## e.Blackstar

hey all! how are you? I am very good and teeny bit hyper! Can I have a Jones or something?


----------



## greypilgrim

Hey Treyar! I'm feeling shifty.

I don't think you can get a Jones...it's a non-alcoholic bar. 

Now I'm drinking a big bottle of V8.


----------



## Arlina

*Walks in* Hey!! Can I have a root beer?!


----------



## greypilgrim

*goes behind the counter* "Here you go! One root beer. Would you like vanilla ice cream with that?"


----------



## King Aragorn

Hey! I want some vanilla ice cream!


----------



## speedyturtle817

*comes down gets pepsi**thinks to self: this is the best place ever! ill have to come back here one day.* hey, see you guys later.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Hi everyone I am back from my little trip across mordor. Thanks for being considerate of the inn and bar


----------



## Arlina

greypilgrim said:


> *goes behind the counter* "Here you go! One root beer. Would you like vanilla ice cream with that?"



Yes! Please, that sounds great! *takes root beet*


----------



## greypilgrim

*sets up 4 root beer floats*...1 for Arlina, 1 for me, 1 for Ellesar, and 1 for Lord Sauron, since he's the boss around here


----------



## Lord Sauron

Thanks you very much.


----------



## King Aragorn

Thanks greypilgrim! *drinks root beer float*


----------



## Lord Sauron

Look I am leaving one more time. The problem at mordor has happen again so help yourself to what ever but no beer or wine no one can stay in the rooms ethier till next saturday. enjoy


----------



## Elbereth

Elbereth enters....and proceeds to pass to each person in the room a flyer with the following information



COUPLES WANTED 

looking for eligible singles to participate in a blind date in Middle Earth.

also searching for couples who would like to have an all expense paid wedding planned in their honor on TTF. 

For more details please see Elbereth, Speical Events Planner of the Stars


----------



## King Aragorn

*looks at flyer* Interesting...


----------



## Lord Sauron

That seems very nice


----------



## Lord Sauron

Plus I can't do it cause I already have a girlfriend


----------



## King Aragorn

That doesn't matter. It will be like an rpg.


----------



## Elbereth

King Aragorn is exactly right....it doesn't matter if you have a real boyfriend/girlfriend in real life. This is a fictional marriage. 

When I posted my wedding thread a couple of years ago...the person who I was supposedly marrying on TTF had a girlfriend in real life and lived across the Atlantic from me. No big deal...we were just goofing around....and it was fun. That is what I hope to achieve with this idea. 

Now right now, we already have a couple to get married. I am hoping by Monday I will have a wedding planning thread in the works. Maybe sooner if I am bored enough today. So please join in if you want to get involved...we will need everything from a maid of honor to bridesmaids/grooms...and then later we will need regular guest for the ceremony. 

As for the blind dates...I haven't choosen anyone yet...but if you are willing...then please let me know.


----------



## greypilgrim

*sips my root beer float*


----------



## King Aragorn

I _might_ be interested


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Hmmmmm......

Lets see...... I'll have a cup of warm coffe. I'm freezing to death! Oh, and I'll need a place to sleep. A nice "hobbit-sized room" wouldn't be too much to ask, would it? Hey, its a nice place ya got here! Hope I can stay awhile, I'm beat!

 Always,

 Hobbit-queen


----------



## Lord Sauron

Here is your cup of coffe and the room key that you replied. A nice *warm* comfortable and cozy hobbit sized room. Enjoy


----------



## Hobbit-queen

*Thank you so much for the coffe, it warmed me up imediatly.*
*Well, thank you. I've been traveling quite a long way, and I'm glad to have a rest. Oh, by the way do you have any stalls for keeping horses?*
*If so could you put up my pony. He is very good with people, but still he does have a temper. If you have a place for him to stay that would be great.*
*This coffe is the best I've ever had! May I have another, if it's not to much to ask. Oh...am I talking too much? I must be. I've just had the most exighting time traveling and it is hard to keep my mouth shut. Let me also complement on your room service. It is wonderful. I might just have to stay awhile!*

* Always,*
* Hobbit-queen*


----------



## Lord Sauron

yes here is another coffe and i will put your horse up in a stall.


----------



## King Aragorn

Can I have some hot chocolate and a room please?


----------



## Lord Sauron

sure here you go


----------



## Hobbit-queen

'Ello again!!!

Thank you for taking good care of my pony, I REALY apreciate it! Well, about my travels..... I've been noticing some weird stuff happining around here. Yeah, there have been some creepy people about. I saw one the other day. Who ever it was, was clad in deep black robes. They gathered about his face so you couldn't see him. All you heard when you walked by was, " Sniff, sniff...." It was very creepy. I galloped strait here to spread the news. Looked like he was headed to Hobbiton.....mabe Bag End. Hmmm....that's somthing to think about. Just thought you might want to here a bit of news I picked up. Oh, while I'm here may I have a slice of that fresh apple pie on the counter, and mabe a glass of milk? Pie goes great with milk. Ummm.... am I talking too much again? I bet I am. I'm acctually quite young and have a lot to talk about. I'm 14. A nice young " Hobbit". 

 Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Lord Sauron

Why sure is a slice of apple pie and a glass of milk. You haven't seen nothing wired until you have to go travel to mordor


----------



## greypilgrim

I was in Mordor once, I flew over the crack of doom even, on an eagle! Not too pleasant but, being up on an eagle was fun. Well, it was until those ringwraiths chased after me. Something about their boss's ring getting destroyed by a couple hobbits...they didn't like that too much. All in all it was worth it the eagles scratched and bit those big black bird-demons real good. Me and the hobbits escaped in the nick of time too! 

Can I have some pie?


----------



## King Aragorn

Thanks for the room!


----------



## Lord Sauron

your welcome


----------



## Lord Sauron

Yeah I know how those dark riders and ringworths are. try telling them what to do, it is tuff. Oh and by the way here is your pie


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Oh, thanks very much for the pie. It was really good. Well, I have a few questions for you. When did you go in the resturaunt/inn buissness? I just thought being a "Dark Lord" and everything would take up some time. Oh, and did I mention that I saw Frodo Baggins leave yesterday with your ...ring. He's headed to Bree, I think. (you didn't hear this from me) So you can send your ...Ring Wraiths after him at full spead. I used to like Frodo, but I also like to help out Dark Lords capture people. Oh, and to make things easier he headed off with three other hobbits. Samwise Gamgee, Meriadoc Brandybuck, and Pippin Took (Frodo's cousin). Well, I hope that information is usefull and I do hope you catch Frodo. Wha,ha,ha!!! Hey, I might make a good Dark Lord! Oh, and if it isn't too much trouble could I have a hot cup of tea? (I'm not British)

Always,

Hobbit-queen

 
P.S. Wha,ha,ha! (do you like my laugh? Is it scarry enough?)


----------



## greypilgrim

You need to work on it a little...try something like...

Ahhhhh, ha-ha-ha, ha-ha!!!

The first "Ahh..." should not be too loud. Start off slow with a deep voice and build it...drawing out the noise, and blending it into the next "ha-ha-ha" (these 3 "ha's" are a little louder and evenly pitched). The last "ha-ha!" is the loudest, almost a shout, with the last "ha" being the loudest of all. 

Practice, I find it to be the most evil of my laughs (btw, I am the Dark Lord, not Lord Sauron...shhh, don't tell him )


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Okay, here goes.....

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,......... WHA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA,HA!!!! WA,HA,HA,AHHHHHHHHH!!!!

Um.......was that overkill? Tell me. Oh, and hurry up with that tea will ya!

 Always,

Hobbit-queen


----------



## greypilgrim

Try to shorten it up a bit. Oh! A correction; the _second to last_ "ha" is the one with the most emphasis...."Ah..hahaha..HAha!"....something like that.

Muahaha, Bwahaha, Hahaha, these are simple silly ones that aren't too impressive.*yawn*


----------



## Lord Sauron

Here is your hot tea and you need to practice on your laugh I fyou good hear me you could here my laigh it is evil.Plus I am the dark lord he not he is an imposter. Plus i am not so worried with the ring the dark riders know who to look for.


----------



## greypilgrim

Imposter you say? Fa! I am more evil than the evilest evil. If evil were people, I'd be 
China! Ah hahaha HAha!


----------



## Hobbit-queen

So......I guess I need to work on my laugh, huh?
Yeah, I think the Greypilgrim is an imposter. He is rather imposterish.....I guess.
Im trying to be a dark lord but I've never heard of any Hobbit Dark Lords.
So you think you've got it under control,huh? Well, I've got some news for you.
You ain't getting your ring back. Neither is Gollum. Frodo doesn't get it either, and he is Dark Lord material. Ya know, with all the greediness and everyting.
Well, I guess everyone who holds that ring becomes obsessed. 
Those Ring Wraiths of yours are creepy. They are stupid too. You need to get yourself some other servants. Let me suggest myself. I am a fast rider and I would like to hunt Frodo down. Mabe someone would like to join me?
Cough,cough,cough, greypilgrim,cough,cough, sneeze.  
HE wants to be a dark lord, so this might be a way he can show his stuff.
Well, If he wants to join me.....we would be happy to chase Frodo down for you and show you we're better than those dirty black riders.

Just a thought.
Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Lord Sauron

As a matter of fact the dark riders are stupid at sometimes but I don't need no help now because the war has not even started. There is one person the King of all ringwarths will soon be relesed. hahahahahaha HaHaHaHaHaHa HAHAHAHAHAHA HaHaHaHaHaHa hahahahahaha.


----------



## King Aragorn

Ooo scary. Can I have a hot chocolate and a room please?


----------



## greypilgrim

I'll go to the Shire myself and kidnap Frodo, bring him back to Mordor and throw him down the Crack of Doom. Then you will know that I AM THE DARK LORD!!! Ah Hahahahaha hahahahaha hahahaha HA!


----------



## King Aragorn

Oh brother.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Why of course you can have some hot chocolate and a room. and by the way greypilgream give it up


----------



## greypilgrim

Fa! 

C'mon HQ, lets go get frodo and the ring...then we can say SHAZZAM and be the dark lord


----------



## Hobbit-queen

I like your spirit, Greypilgrim....it's very....evil, Mwa,ha,ha,ha! I want to be a dark lord but I am only 3ft 6 inches. (I'm a hobbit) Lord Sauron....every minute you waste, Frodo gets closer to Mount Doom. Me and Greypilgrim could have already taken care of him, if you know what I mean....
Anyway, it is your decision, and not mine. You ARE the dark lord and everything. Well, while I'm here can I have a hot cup of tea. It just sounds right. If it were up to me, I would have already caught that Frodo. Don't trust those black riders to do your work. They are weak. Now, get a nice strong Hobbit after them and they don't have a chance. I can help you take over Middle-Earth once more. You can offically reign as Sauron the Dark Lord.
Me and Greypilgrim can be your royal assistants. Hey, Greypilgrim could be the Prime Minister (I'm not British), and me, Hobbit-queen can be uh...QUEEN of Middle-Earth or whatever. Oh, well. I better go. I have other things to think about and places to go and ringwraiths to see.

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## rohobbits

*yes precious the christain cup*

well you hobbit-queen and greypilgrim have very weird veiws about evil.
yes hobbit-queen I can see you as being the rulere of the chipmunks, but
greypilgrim may have alot more power. I am of course "ruler of hobbits" so
you are under my command even though you claim your a queen.
greypilgrim I hope you take command of whatever you want to take over,
but if you hurt the little ones I will hunt you down and kill you. Now who's the
evil one! wha ha ha ha ha! well anyway as I was saying please keep your
hands off my people and I will be a peaceful little ruler of the hobbits.
Have a happy time of being evil!

yours truley
rohobbits


----------



## Ronaldinho

A coke please! Do you accept Euros?


----------



## Lord Sauron

here is your coke all on the house. Oh and by the way I have sought and have caught frodo and his gang lets just say their split up HaHAHAHAHAHAHa


----------



## StubieKid

Yo Man Ill take a ginger ale and a Prayer!


----------



## Ronaldinho

Thank you! Glug glug glug.


----------



## Lord Sauron

here you go here is your ginger ale


----------



## greypilgrim

..."lets just say their split up"...

Split in two I trust? Ah,hahaha,HAha


----------



## Lord Sauron

Of course what spilt up did you think I mean


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Split up, eh?

Well, If you want my opinion I say they will eventually unite again.
Trust me, I've seen all of this. I have my "ways".
Hey, I say this.....get rid of Saruman. He is worthless. His Urk-Hai are worthless.
A king of men will rise again. (KING ARAGORN!) Do not dout his power here.
Well, if you were smart you would trust this hobbit. I KNOW this is true.
By the way, can I have a Mt. Dew? Future dark lords always drink Mt. Dew.

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Lord Sauron

Why here you go *he reaches for the glass to pour mt. Dew but insteads pour posin into the cup and a little mt. Dew*


----------



## greypilgrim

I block the cup and say "tsk tsk.." Now, now mr. sauron, it wouldn't be good for buisness to poison your guests would it? *sees the look on his face*

Shame on you...


----------



## Lord Sauron

I sorry. NOT. NOw a young man who says he is a dark lord would not say anything about that. Being kind is not a dark lord's job. It is to destroy anything in its past. Plus here is your real mt.Dew HobbitQueen. I hope this proves who is the real Dark Lord here. hahahahahaHaHaHaHaHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Gandalf White

So the "real dark lord" is running the Christian Inn?  

Talk about irony..


----------



## greypilgrim

Ha! Shows how much you know LS...you wanted to poision her, and I blocked and said it would bad for buisness, because you can make money, and use her to further your causes...then destroy her. That would be evil....  ...by that I mean good you know.

*takes both the poison mt.Dew and the reaL one, and shuffles them behind my back, then places both glasses on the bar*


----------



## Lord Sauron

and you want me to pick a glass and you pick the other I presume? well fine I pick this one *reaches for with tthe one he piece of tape on it*


----------



## Lord Sauron

and here you take the other one. we will both drink the drink at the same time. Who evers has the posin will die and the other gets to become dark lord and own the Inn. far trade.so when ever you are ready grey pilgram


----------



## greypilgrim

Well how do you know that i put the tape on the one without poison. i might have put it there knowing you would think it had no poison, but it really did, and then take the other safe one? Hmm?


----------



## Lord Sauron

But of course with the eyes that you have you may have think that i put the tape on the glass that had no posin in it to make you think it had the posin so i would know which one had the posin in it so that you would pick the one with the posin in it so I can rule the inn and the world.


----------



## Lord Sauron

you ready onthe count of three. 1....2.....3....................


----------



## Hobbit-queen

WAIT!!!!!!!!!

(I slap the glasses out of your hands and they shatter on the floor)
I never want to see this happen again! No poisoning each other.
Grrrrrrrr......this makes me so mad! I don't aprove of you trying to poison me Mr. Sauron. I offered my help and assistance to capture Frodo but you did not accept. I've been trying to help you all along and you go and try to poison me! This can be bad for your business, you know. People will read this and say, " He poisons his customers?! I'm not staying here!"
Well, let me say this. Your time is limited anyway. Frodo will reach Mt. Doom sooner than you expect. Your eye will blow up to smitherines and your minions will be defeated. Then, Greypilgrim and I can take over the Inn. 
Yes, Greypilgrim and I! He saved me. If it wasn't for him, I would be a dead hobbit laying on the stone cold floor! I will stay here, but I feel my precence is not welcomed anymore. Good night! Oh, and may I have a hot water bottle for my bed. I want someone to carry it up there personally. Thanks.

 Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Lord Sauron

You idite. You all did not see what i was going to do. I had posin in both the glasses and I had antidote in the back. I was proving I was the dark lord plus as I said frodo was split up and merry and pipen sould be dieing any second now. So I am sorry but i would ask you to not be mad at me. I AM THE DARK LORD and that is final


----------



## King Aragorn

Whatever you say Lord Sauron. Can I have a lemonade please?


----------



## greypilgrim

I'll get your lemonade. *hands her a tall cold lemonade* There, no poison, no worries


----------



## King Aragorn

thanks, i think


----------



## Lord Sauron

Okay lets drop it i am sorry


----------



## King Aragorn

ok. can I have a room please?


----------



## Lord Sauron

sure Here is your room key


----------



## greypilgrim

Gets a hot water bottle for HQ, and brings it up to her room and knocks on her door. "Room service!"


----------



## Hobbit-queen

You may come in, kind sir. It's a bit nippy in here. (burrrrrrrrr....)

Thanks for the hot water bottle. It is already helping. (reaching over and turning on music) Hey, it's the Return of the King soundtrack. I just love this music. Yeah, you hear that Sauron! "RETURN OF THE KING!!!!" That means you will be kicked off the throne, wha,ha,ha! (excuse me...) I get a little exighted somtimes. Take a seat, and we shall talk with out Sauron over hearing our conversations. Sooooooo..... what have you been doing with your life, being a wizard and all? I've been a normal hobbit-lass from the Shire. Born and raised in the thick of Hobbiton. That's where I met Frodo. Me and him are about the same age. He has always depended on someone else to do his bidding, like he was some sort of prince or somthing. That's why Sam is trailing him all the time.
Frodo is a stuck up brat, and that's how I have always seen him.
La,La la,la,la,la,Laaaaaaaaaaa! (sorry, Gondor Theme!)
Yep, Frodo is a character. That's why I wanted to help Sauron bring him down. Frodo does have this essence about him though..... it is very strange.
Oh, well. Yay!!!!!! Pippin is singin' his song! (I'm strange)
Well, thank you for your help. Tell me about your life of being a wizard.

Always,
Hobbit-queen

P.S. you are very nice Greypilgrim!


----------



## King Aragorn

Thanks for the room *goes to her room and takes a nap*


----------



## greypilgrim

Whats it like being a wizard? Well, besides having all kinds of fun with magic and fireworks (nowhere near as good as Gandalf's  ) going on unbelievable types of adventures, and talking to birds, fighting the good fight, and wandering around visiting all different types of folks (my fav. are hobbits and elves), I like to sit and smoke the finest pipe weed and reminese, sing songs with elves up in trees, and hang out in the shire, with hobbits, the happiest people of all!

~By the way HQ, I like the soundtrack from FoTR the best, mostly tracks #2, 3, 4, 5, and 6. Also, the River Anduin song is awesome, and the Uruk-Hai music. Rohan music is great from TTT too! ~

*changes records*


----------



## Lord Sauron

Hobbit Queen, And grey pilgram I would like to inform you and anyone else who would like to be in a rp game. I don't nowhere but will get back to you on that. it is the evil side of the lord of the rings. and I would like to know who all of you would like to be. thank you. plus I am sorry.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Hmmmmmmmmmmm........

If you are sorry, Lord Sauron, then I will forgive you. Hobbits are forgiving creatures. Plus I'm in a good mood. That hot water bottle that greypilgrim brought me last night helped so much! May I complement on the room service here, it is wonderful. It would be even more wonderful if someone didn't try to poison people but that is forgiven. Oh, and King Aragorn......please don't sleep in my room again, it's just creepy.... 
Soooooooo, it's fun being a wizard huh? Cooooool! Thank you, greypilgrim for saying Hobbits are a superior breed. It makes me feel loved! Well, I guess we are all loved here.....so comfortable under the Dark Lord's wing. Him watching every move we make and making sure we drink our Mountain Dew poison and all..... Never mind. The past is behind us, and we must move on.
Oh, and may I ask for clean towels for my bath.....if it isn't too much work.
Please bring them up to my room, and thanks!

Always,
Hobbit-queen!!!!


----------



## Lord Sauron

sure here you go got them behind the counter they don't have poisin on them.And would you like to be in the role playing game cause I would like to know. And everyone else can be in it


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Yes, I will participate in the role playing game. Sounds fun!

Yes, Hobbits like to play games. We find it quite amusing. How 'bout you?
Hopefully greypilgrim will play too. He's cool. So are you, of course.
Dark Lords are cool. That's probably why I wanted to be one. 
Thanks for the towels. Especially since they didn't have poison on them... 
Why do I always write so much. Dunno, maybe I like to talk. Sooooooo, how is buisness these days? This scene reminds me of the time before you tried to poison me. We were good friends, talking over a root beer float....do you remember those days? I bet Frodo is nearing the black gate of Mordor as we speak. Gollum is pulling on his shirt tail, begging him not to go......
Ah, never mind. Just a thought. I really like this place alot. I might as well just live here.....You don't mind, do you? Cause I feel like staying a long time.
People are friendly here. Oh, may I have a cherry pie?
By the way.....how much would I owe you? I've been staying here for a while and I want to know the bill of staying here so long.

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Lord Sauron

nothing it cost nothing cause the great Lord paided the debt for me (which was sin) so I want to do a favor for everyone else so it cost nothing and here is your cherry pie.


----------



## rohobbits

I love cherry pie.
can i have some?

rohobbits


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Nooooooooooooo!

Lord Sauron! Don't let her in! I know rohobbits personnaly! She means bad news.
She's one of them loyal to Frodo. She's a spy. Please believe me!
Oh, thanks for the pie. It was delicious! I'm telling you rohobbits is sour milk, moldy bread......a black spot on the potato! I'm an honest Hobbit and you should believe me. (sniff,sniff) Poison her. I mean it.....

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## rohobbits

I poision hobbit-queen with a fermented french-fry!!!!!
I am not mean.
I am loyal to hobbits and love all creatures of the earth.
But I guess lord sauron is as you would say evil. I guess... and
you don't exept loyal people, to be nice to the hobbits.
well whatever.

um like I said hobbit-queen is untrustworthy and very mischevious.
get rid of her.

rohobbits


----------



## Lord Sauron

Okay I have decide what i want to do here is your cherry pie you little hobbit *noone sees him but some knock out powder in it*


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Mmmmwhaaaaaaaa! (I give Lord Sauron a high five)

Nice work. She won't feel a thing. 
Let me inform you about her. She is a little younger than me, and grew up in the Shire as I did. We used to be friends, untill she got a crush on Frodo.
I've always despised Frodo, and his anoynig uncle. He's always braggin' about his adventures with the dwarves. The Bagginses are very arrogant.
Rohobbits is a ......well, what is she? Ah, yes. She's a Brandybuck. More respectful than the Bagginses, but a little on the poorer side. She is a spy, I reckon. Hey, why don't you shove her in the broom closet? Tomorrow we can take a "hike" and um....despose of the evidence? If you catch my drift. 
May I have a cup of coffee? That would be lovely if I could have one right now.

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## greypilgrim

"HQ is untrustworthy and mischevious" ~I like her already!  
HQ...do you know blackspeech? I'd love to "hear" (read) something in it.  

*put rohobbits in the closet* There, no more interference, at least until she wakes up!


----------



## rohobbits

well well well guess what. I woke up and I give all of you a cup of coffee.
(put sleeping powder in with it)
I lock all of you in a closet and put a permanet charm on the door so it won't 
unlock.
then i draw little mustaches and gotees on all your faces with a unibrow.

and hq i was NEVER in love with frodo. 
the dirty little mongrel.

now who is the evil one!!!!!

rohobbits


----------



## Hobbit-queen

You are having crazy and messed up dreams, rohobbits....

Only the Dark Lord Sauron has access to the keys in all of the rooms including the closets. I think Sauron put a little too much knock-out powder in your pie. 
Lay down and take a rest, but not in here. Go in the horse stalls, or go sleep in a trailor. Sauron, have you been giving her somthing "strong" to drink? I know you wouldn't, but she is sure acting like she's drunk. You better do somthing with her before she hurts sombody!
And yes greypilgrim, I know black speech. I am quite fluent in it and just love the way it rolls off the tounge!

-azh nazh durba tuluk
azh nazh gimba tul
azh nazh thraka tuluk
agh ishi burzum krimpa tul-

Yes, I love it! It is so fun! 
Do you give massages? Well, my back is really hurting me and I need someone to rub it. Hopfully sombody would be willing to do it if it isn't so much to ask.

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## greypilgrim

I'll give you a backrub if you translate what you just said...

could you translate this for me:

"You were carried away and had no shame to suffocate my being"


----------



## Astaldo

Hobbit-queen said:


> -azh nazh durba tuluk
> azh nazh gimba tul
> azh nazh thraka tuluk
> agh ishi burzum krimpa tul-


Actually the right rime in Black Speech is in my signature below


----------



## greypilgrim

_"one ring to rule them all, one ring to find them; one ring to bring them all, and in the darkness bind them."_  

*even though I got no translation, gives HQ a backrub anyway*


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Thanks for the back rub, greypilgrim. It was much needed.

Sorry for that error. I'm new to the black world of Mordor and their languages.
I AM a hobbit, of course. I wasn't born and raised in a orc hut in Mordor.
I just know how to say it, not how to write it. I winged the spelling you know.
Well, I do know some elvish but it is only a few words. You should ask Frodo to help you. He's good at figuring out languages. I have never studied it, just picked off words I've heard other people say. Now that we have that clarified, I'll tell you why I've been asking for such exellent service. Well, if you haven't figured it out.....I'm a Hobbit-queen. That's pretty obvious, huh? Yes, I love to be waited on and pampered and well taken care of. I will always give a thanks to anyone who helps me out. I must tell you all thanks. Yes, that means you Lord Sauron and you greypilgrim. You guys have helped me alot over the weeks that I've stayed at this exquisite inn. I really apreciate it.
I love you all! *a tear falls down my face*  I really do! Sorry this is kind of mushy. I hope you know that I care about you! Oh, may I have an orange smothie?

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Lord Sauron

here is your orange soomthie


----------



## King Aragorn

Can I have a room please? I'm at college, and need a break...


----------



## Lord Sauron

sure here is your room key
would you like to be in the role playing game


----------



## King Aragorn

Thanks for the key. What's the rpg about?


----------



## greypilgrim

Can I get a plate with:

Kielbasa, sauerkraut, mashed potatoes, rolls (with butter), and cheddar-cheese-covered brocoli on it? Thanks. I also want to order two extra large root beer floats. Have it all sent to my room, pronto! 

*goes to my room*


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Two extra large root beer floats, huh? Sounds nice.
Why are you drinking two? Are you expecting anyone soon, greypilgrim?
Or are you just extremly hugry. I know how it feels to be extremly hungry.
Well, maybe not. I am a Hobbit, and I love to eat. Yeah.....
Everything you ordered seems wonderful, exept for the ......(drum roll)........
.......sauerkraut. I hate it! Just the smell makes me sick. German food doesn't really tickle my tastebuds. Eat what you wanna eat. It doesnt' matter to me.
Well, how's everybody? I'm finer than fine. Thanks for the orange smothie, Lord Sauron. It was very delicious! I'm glad rohobbits is gone. She is bad news.
Well, may I ask for everything that greypilgrim is getting....minus the sauerkraut.

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Lord Sauron

okay here is your food gp. and to answer your ? kink aragorn it is about what would have happened if the dark side would have won


----------



## King Aragorn

Lord Sauron said:


> okay here is your food gp. and to answer your ? kink aragorn it is about what would have happened if the dark side would have won



_Kink?_ I'll think about the rp.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Wha,ha,ha!

KINK ARAGORN!!! aHHHHH,HA,HA,HA,aaaaaaaaaaaa!
That is great. Sooooo...I guess I'll call you Kinky!

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## greypilgrim

Why did rohobbits go? 

Psalm 13


----------



## King Aragorn

Hobbit-queen said:


> Wha,ha,ha!
> 
> KINK ARAGORN!!! aHHHHH,HA,HA,HA,aaaaaaaaaaaa!
> That is great. Sooooo...I guess I'll call you Kinky!
> 
> Always,
> Hobbit-queen



Ummm....no. I don't think so.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Hey, Kinky! Your shoe-laces are untied!!!  

Wha,ha,ha,ha! (pardon me) I seem to get involved. I apoligize....KINKY!
Never mind. Ahhhh, yes. Secret orders of the Dark Lord have been received.
I shall reveil my plans later. I'm going off track right now. La,la,la....
What to talk about....? Hmmmmm....kinky,kinky,kinky. Kinky made a stinky.
Kinky sucks a binky. Okay, I'll stop. It is very mean, but I guess there is nothing else to talk about.

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## rohobbits

hey here I am. I have been tied up in alot of secret business.
(mmm like ways to get rid of hq) well i just wanted to say don't
call king aragon, kinky. That is just rude.
well bye

rohobbits


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Oh! I see what you are doing! Trying to make me look bad, huh?

Just because I like to have fun and play around with peoples names doesn't mean I am mean. Does it? Even if I am mean I have people to back me up.
Right, greypilgrim and Lord Sauron? See, I have real friends.
Kinky Aragorn is also my friend. Aren't you Kinky? 
Rohobbits doesn't know how to have fun and play around with her people.
She is creepy and comes up with crazy ideas that only exist in her twisted and delirious memory forever and for all eternity. 

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## King Aragorn

Please don't call me "Kinky." It really hurts my feelings to be called names.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

At your utmost respect, King Aragorn, I will stop calling you Kinky.

I thought it was funny, but my thoughts need to be bent on more serious matters anyway. Sooooo.....may I have a cup of French Vanilla Coffe, please?

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## King Aragorn

It's alright HQ. Even KA is alright with me. I just wanted to let you know how I felt.


----------



## Lord Sauron

here is your coffe hq


----------



## greypilgrim

Mmm...that food was delicious! Thank [email protected] Hey, how come I'm the only one playing the rpg? the shire went up in flames, ohhh, that was so fun watching the whole shire get destroyed!! Whats next??? We gots a lotsa hobbit prisoners, are you sure I can't eat just one? Hobits are tasty for a big Uruk eh? I hope Hobbit-Queen lets Gashbog eat some hobbits, him and his top luitennants, that would be a good reward for a job well done. Well, i'm off! *goes to sleep*


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Thank you so very much for the coffe, it was wonderful. Absolutly flawless.

Soooooo.....you just has a wonderful dinner, and you want to eat some hobbits?
Hmmm...I might have to think about that, being a hobbit myself. Well, I shall be gone for a few days. I have some business to attend to. When I come back my room better be spottless and totally beautiful. Fit for a Queen. Or a hobbit queen, anyway.

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Lord Sauron

sorry the room was so dirty it had to many spiders had to call an exterminater cause i scared of spiders yuck


----------



## Hobbit-queen

I didn't give permision to kill my pets!

I said clean the room , Lord Sauron, not exterminate my little sweeties!
I hid Shelob in my closet. If she's dead then your gettin' it! If she is alive then we can send her back to the cave above Minas Morgul and have her eat Frodo.
Spiders are always good for somthing. Like catching worthless flies like Master Baggins. 

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Lord Sauron

sorry i didn't go in the closet get her out of here now please


----------



## King Aragorn

You really don't like spiders, do you Lord Sauron.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Okay, I'll send her off.

It will have to be at night though. She doesn't like the sun at all. Any bright lights hurt her sparkling eyes. (she has many)
I wish Frodo didn't have the Phial of Galadriel. That's bad news for Shelob.
I'll send her back tonight. 
Do you have any fried orc in the kitchen. If so, then can some kind soul feed her for me. I have a hard time of it because I'm so small. She needs a snack before the journey. She needs to guard the paths of Mordor. They need her and my closet doesn't. She's so sweet. You should at least try to like her.
Give her a pat on the abdomin. She's like a puppy dog.

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## King Aragorn

*whispers* Yeah, I'll feed her...some spider poison.

*whistles innocently*


----------



## greypilgrim

I think I'll to walk to Mordor with shelob


----------



## Lord Sauron

just get her away from me please


----------



## Lord Sauron

oh and here is some rats the orcs found in the other inns. they go in those places and steal food. you know there inns are not clean, but i am so powerful i can say be clean and *whoof* its clean. another trademark of the dark lord


----------



## Lord Sauron

i will like her if you get her away from me.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Yes Greypilgrim, Shelob is your's to take.

You will have to be careful though. She is extremely sensitive. You could hurt her feelings. I doubt you will, even though she is very sensitive. Spiders are gifts from above, they should never be abused. Walk her to Mordor. Make sure she doesn't fall into any harm. If you hurt her I will give her specific orders to eat you for SECOND BREAKFAST! Mark my words!  

Always, 

Hobbit-queen


----------



## King Aragorn

The only good spider is a dead spider


----------



## Lord Sauron

amen to that, but don't tell shelob i said that


----------



## King Aragorn

Don't worry Lord Sauron. I didn't hear a thing


----------



## Lord Sauron

thanks


----------



## King Aragorn

no problem


----------



## greypilgrim

"C'mon Shelob, it's alright...there." *puts the leash on* ..."Now thats not so bad is it?"


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Well, you better be off Greypilgrim. You have a task to perform for me. I want to see that it is done in a quick manner because I'm tired of listening to King Aragorn (Kinky) and Lord Sauron blab on about their dislike of my Shelob. She is a living creature like everyone of us. She should be treated like one. If you two keep rambling on about this....I will have her wrap you up in spider silk and tie you to a crevice in the rock.  She'll sting you, so you'll fall asleep and your girlish screaming won't be heard all over Mordor. I'll do it! I'm a Hobbit on the edge!!!
Thank you, Greypilgrim, for seeing somthing beautiful and good out of Shelob's eyes.  "SOME PEOPLE"  can't appreciate what she means to me.

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## greypilgrim

I do expect to be paid for my services


----------



## King Aragorn

Hobbit-queen said:


> ...King Aragorn (Kinky)...



Alright, that's it! I've had just about enough of you and your calling me names HQ!  *picks up a rock, and hurls it at Shelob, and then grabs a key from Lord Sauron, and stomps out of the room*


----------



## Hobbit-queen

HEY!!!

I had the legal right to call you that name. You insulted my spider so I can insult you. I would have never called you Kinky if you hadn't of thrown names at Shelob. She has feelings you know..... 
(I run to a corner, my hands catching my tears and my curls bouncing everywhere)

*sob, sob, pout...*


----------



## King Aragorn

*comes back downstairs and glares at HQ*

I never called Shelob names. I was talking about spiders in general. Not giant spiders.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

*tears roll freely down my face as I stare back at "KING" Aragorn*

I'm sorry I misunderstood your lingo. Leave the world of spiders alone. Don't insult them. Small spiders kill the flies that bug us to death, and well.....the large ones are capable of killing our foes. So think next time you say somthing about spiders "KING" Aragorn. 
Okay, that's the end of that. 
 Yes you will be rewarded handsomely, Greypilgrim. 
*we go in a faraway corner, and I begin to wisper in your ear*

(I robbed Bag-end before I came here. There is a stash of Dwarven gold under my bed in my room upstairs. You are welcomed to half of it, and only half. If you take anymore I will see to it that you are gutted like a fish.  I have every peice accounted for, like the dragon Smaug himself. I'll know if you or anyone else takes even one peice too much.)

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## King Aragorn

I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings HQ. I just have a general disliking of spiders.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Oh hq just remeber that I am already your leader and i can have an order to have you killed. plus i would like some of your money that is under your bed. remeber i hear and see all. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Heh, heh,heh......

You can't have that gold.....because you don't know the password. There is a password to the giant chest that contains Bilbo's treasure. Only Greypilgrim and myself know it. The password is the thing you didn't hear. I'm sending Greypilgrim a private message containing the password. He will get it shortly.
Nothing can break it's seal.....it is magic of the Elves, once thought to be lost.
Not even a dark lord can fracture the hard chest. It is surrounded by elven magic and won't budge to anything but the correct password being said.
Greypilgrim will be handsomely paid for his duties.
He will be held in hight honor, forever in my mind.

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## greypilgrim

Under the bed, right where she said it would be, was a treasure chest. Pulling it out, I get a sense of power from it, I can feel the elf magic protecting it. Haltingly, I speak the words...and it clicked! So I opened it and, I divided all the gold and took exactly half. 

*takes one extra coin and puts the chest away*


----------



## Hobbit-queen

One extra coin is yours for the taking. You deserved it.

Some people don't appreciate the odd-ball creatures of Middle Earth, and I'm glad you took on the task of returning Shelob to her rightful place.
So you got the password? It was very unique, and totally elvish.  
I'm thinking of investing the rest of the treasure into somthing......I just don't know what. What do you think? Oh, Lord Sauron! May I have a fresh ginger ale, please? It shall be gladly appreciated. I might just spend some of the money fixing up this joint.

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Lord Sauron

I will kindly give you this ginger ale and permission to remodel if you give the password to the chest


----------



## King Aragorn

Can I get a room for a while? I'm back, and I would like stay here. Also, make sure it's spider free please.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Sure here is your key, you want have to worry about spiders in your room i have put a spell on it that nobody knows the reverse spell for it.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Heh, heh, heh.....no.

You shall never know the password. It is between me and Greypilgrim. If you know some elvish, you might be able to figure it out.  Ha,ha,ha!
I could scurry over to the Prancing Pony and get a ginger ale if I wanted. It's not like you are cutting me off from nourishment. I can get food and drink.
I'm a hobbit, I know how to live. You could try to guess the password. If you get it correct, I shall tell you. 

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## King Aragorn

Thanks Lord Sauron. *takes the key and goes up to her room*


----------



## Lord Sauron

here is your drink i guess i will never know the password to get the money but i warn you.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Thanks for the ginger ale.

Oh, don't warn me about anything. I'm always prepared. Hobbits know elvish you know...... You could always strangle one to get the answer. Bilbo knows the password. I'm the one who got it out of him. I tied him to a chair and threatened to take his ring. I probably would have taken it, If I had only known of it's importance. This was a long time ago. I gave it back to him once I knew the password. The next night I robbed all of his gold and took the chest.
It was as easy as nailing jello to a tree.  He had traps in his house. I fell through several pits before I made it out. I still have the scars to prove it.
Heh, heh, heh....too bad that Bilbo is in Rivendel, isn't it? What a pitty......
MwahahaHaHaHahahahaaaaaaa!

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## King Aragorn

Not all hobbits know elvish though...


----------



## Lord Sauron

exeactly, hq bilbo told you the password and you told us how to get the password *puts a spell on hq,to were he could control her, he starts making here walk to a chair and fetches a rope and ties her tot he chair tight* hahahahahahahhahahahhahaha this is your mistake if you would not have told me how to get the password this would have not of happen. and while were wating for the pasword to be reveled i have something else in plan *puts a strong spell on grey pilgram so he can control him* now that i have gotten the two people who have the password under a strong spell that will make them remember things that were very painful that has happened to the the will feel how they felt and see the horrible things that caused it to them.HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa now tell me who is evil. Plus this spell can't be broken unless the dark lord ,aka me, decides to lift the spell.so we will see which one of you betreys the other and spills the password out to me. whoever tells me the password will be lifted of the spell the other one will be left like that till the day they die. While i am at it, i am going to place a spell over this inn so noone can get in and no one can get out. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhhahhaha


----------



## Hobbit-queen

NOOOOOOOOOO!

The password is.......
The password is................
Oh, no! I can't do it! I can't betray Greypilgrim. He is a friend.
Blast you Lord Sauron! I dunno...... I could maybe write you a message and tell you the password....
What is riches to a dark lord anyway?
You have all the power in the world, and you want a bit of dwarven gold?
You are weak. Men are weak. The ring wraiths should be perishing anytime now.
Your time has almost ended, Lord Sauron. 
*I give you a sinister glare out of a tangle of brown curls*
All right, I'll tell you............its......


----------



## Lord Sauron

Go on tell it. Or you and grey piligram will be destroyed. I can't die the ring is mine you hear the ring is mine and with every little bad memory you have the ring gives me more and more power which i can destroy the world with. hahahahahahahahahahahaha tell the password or both of you who are on my side will be destroyed along with the world. Remember i am gaing power and strenght go ahead and tell. Don't worry if you betrey your friend. If he is your real friend he would foregive you. but you will have to carry the burden that you told me. So are you going to tell or am i going to have to destroy you along with the world.HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Calm down!!!!  

What have you been on?! Gosh!
Whew...okay, I'll tell you. It is (lickety-split).....but I warn you......
If the wrong password is said to the chest.........KA-BOOOOOOM!
Sianarra! Remember to say the _right_ password....*hmmmm, la,la,la...whistle, whistle....*


----------



## Lord Sauron

don't think i will let you go that easy. i can tell your lieing. so i will put you up to a test. look into the dark lords I *me* and tell me your not leing. If you do i will make you hold the chest while i say the wrong password.HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Alright, I could be lying......or I could be telling the truth. 

The password is a sacred thing. This is the Christian Cup Inn, you should believe me. The treasure is not yours for the taking. That would be called stealing. You do not have my permission. (nor will you ever...) 
What would a dark lord do with that gold? 
You have ARMIES of orcs at your service. They could search old gold mines. You can call apon your forces in Moria, I'm sure that place is full of Dwarven riches.
My gold is from the hall of Thor, stolen by Bilbo from the grasps of the dragon Smaug. I'm sure with your brilliance and power that you could find a way to gather all the riches in the world to your palms. 
I'm just asking you not to steal from hobbits. Hobbits can steal from hobbits, but dark lords on the other hand..... 
You could easily overpower me. I'm just a small little lass with brunett curls and an attitude. You could bend me like a stick, it just isn't fair. Let me have my gold. Find a way to get your own. You are a powerful man.......
I'm attracted to power......


----------



## Lord Sauron

Okay your right. I don't need this money of yours. take it.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Thank you. I guess there is some kindness in the Dark Lord's heart. 

I guess a celebration is in order. Ginger ale, for everyone in the house!  It's on me. I have the money to do it, so it shall be done. Well Lord Sauron, it looks like you are getting some of the money after all. See what kindness can give ya?
Hobbits love to celebrate. We need some music. Its a good thing that I can play the fiddle. My old dad taught me. *I get upon the table and set the strings on fire! The whole inn begins to dance and drink with merryment*
I'm glad you see it my way! Get over here, Sauron! Lets have a dance.


----------



## Corvis

*Corvis walks into the Christian Cup* Hello Lord Sauron, you ask me to visit your inn so I came over right away to see it since I've heard so many good things about it. Please I would be delighted to have one of your many fine drinks.


----------



## Lord Sauron

What would you like? Ginger ale is nice


----------



## Corvis

Sure a Ginger ale sounds great, could i perhaps see more of the inn too.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Hey, Corvis.......let me take a sip first. 

I could save your life. He's poisoned drinks here before. Of course, that's an old story......he's a changed dark lord. Yep.....we all love Sauron here...
You'll learn to love him too. He's a good guy once you get past the old and wrinkly, spider-hating, Mt. Dew poisoning, treasure stealing heart.  
No offence Sauron. I'm just playin' with ya. You know I love you! After all we think alike. We are the same age....

Always,
Hobbit-queen

(that ginger ale is on me)


----------



## Lord Sauron

None taken. Yes i will show you more of the inn.


----------



## King Aragorn

*enters the inn after her long absence* Sorry that I've been gone so long. Been busy with school. Can I have a room to hide out in for the rest of this week and next week? Finals next week, and need private space to hide.


----------



## Lord Sauron

sure here your key to the room


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Heh, heh, heh.........school....
Yeah, its pretty scarry! Biology gives me the creeps......
Hobbits don't enjoy tearing apart dead cats if you want to know. Its a good thing I'm good at Geometry....I like that class. I look a little out of place, though. I'm just 3'6'', have hairy feet and brunett curls. I'm stayin' here for a while too. Where it's warm and cozy. It's starting to get nippy outside. 
My feet are warm though......they are covered in fur... 

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## King Aragorn

thanks. I'm a little scared about my finals next week. First college-level finals...don't know what to expect....I'm going to my room to hide out and relax. Can I get a Diet Pepsi to take with me please?


----------



## Lord Sauron

Sure here you go. I know how both of you feel I have my first high school exam next week too.


----------



## greypilgrim

*puts the leash on Shelob*..."ok, that should be good you ready? yes?" 
*shelob nod yes*
"good, then lets go"


----------



## Lord Sauron

hold up you mean you have had shelob here the whole time when i said those bad things about her

I AM SO SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORY SHELOB


----------



## King Aragorn

*comes out from hiding* Well...I think I did pretty well on my finals...I'm going home at 6:20 am, which is about 3 hours away. Pray that I have a safe flight home. Hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas holidays!


----------



## Lord Sauron

good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And we hope you have a wonderful Christmas too. We also hope you get back safely.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

WOOOOOOOOO! I'm so exighted! I am getting the One Ring for Christmas!

Oh, yeah!!!! It's beautiful! It cost $125. I love it. I can't wear it untill after Christmas though. That means I shall wear it everyday of my life! I will think of you, Sauron when I put it on. I will think of how you didn't get your slimy hands on it.

Hobbit-queen


----------



## Lord Sauron

You may have the ring but it is not the ring.HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.tell me were you got it.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Okay, I got it off of the internet. The website is called:

www.tolkientown.com

It is sooooooooo awesome. I spend so much time on it, even thought I can't afford half of the stuff. If I had my choice it would all be mine! Woooooooo!
It is pretty easy to find the stuff. There is a HUGE selection of One Rings. It could make a good Christmas present for anyone who visits this website. Oh, and if you buy more that $75.00 of stuff, then you get a free One Ring! That means I have two, beautiful rings sitting under the Christmas tree as we speak. 
Just go to the site and check out all the cool stuff. I spend hours drooling over my keyboard. I also bought a hooded sweatshirt with Frodo, Gollum, and Sam on the front. It is soooo awesome. Oh, and did I mention the Fellowship keychain? That is wonderful too! I love it all! I think I shall get the Evenstar for my B-day in March. I'll be fifteen! Yeah, I'm a young member of this society. Oh, well. Middle Earth needs the opinions of young people. Hope you have fun shopping!

Hobbit-queen


----------



## Lord Sauron

okay i might go there and see if i like anything. Well if i don't get on here before christmas i wish all of you a merry christmas.


----------



## Lord Sauron

I went to that web site and i really liked the siler ring with black incription, but i don't think i will get that because later on my finger will get to big for it and i would not be able to wear it.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Ah, yes...the finger....

That is why I got one on a chain. It is quite lovely. I have four days until I can wear it. You should get one. They make you feel powerful. And when someone is yelling at your face and you just want to dissapear......slip it on your finger and all your troubles will gently melt away. These rings may cause mental problems.....seriously...... 
All you want to do is stroke the ring, and never let anything happen to it. 
You will all it " your precious " and the world will fade and nothing else will matter.......but your precious. It is true. I had an inexpensive one ring replica and a friend took it from me. She clamed she had lost it and I almost killed her and everyone else that stood around me.  When I clasped on to her throat, she confessed and gave me the ring back. That is what the precious can do to your soul. It will turn you against your friends and family. Your life will revolve around the one, true thing that you really care about......your precious.
Those are strong words, but they are true. Listen, and beware...... 

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## King Aragorn

*walks into the inn*

Hello everyone. How's it going?


----------



## Lord Sauron

good. I hope everyone had a merry christmas


----------



## Lord Sauron

Happt New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Aragorn

Happy new year to you to. and happy birthday to me.


----------



## Lord Sauron

well happy birthday to you. So since its your birthday cake and ice cream and drinks all around since you are a formal guest at the Christian Cup.


----------



## Lord Sauron

I was wondering, when did all of you have to go back to school?


----------



## King Aragorn

today was my first day of class


----------



## Lord Sauron

Your lucky, I had to go yesterday.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

'Ello, 'ello! Nice to see the Christian Cup celebrating the new year and the back to school season no doubt. Yeah, I had to go back the fourth. Wooooo.... I'm proud to be a young member of this Tolkien Society. There aren't that many of us here really. Well, may I have a fresh glass of milk and a slice of that lovely peach cobbler you have laying out on the counter this fine morning. It is a day to celebrate, and celebrate we shall! A tall glass of coke for everyone in the house! Its on me today. I'm feeling quite bright and cheerful! Share the spirit! 

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Eledhwen

Lord Sauron said:


> I was wondering, when did all of you have to go back to school?


I haven't been back to school for several decades,  unless you count helping out with Junior choir, facepainting at the school bazaar, doing Lord of the Rings Warhammer club after school for the year 6s, and turning up to deliver and collect my kids.  I can't seem to get away from the place!


----------



## King Aragorn

lol

I have a question...what are the year 6s?


----------



## Eledhwen

King Aragorn said:


> lol
> 
> I have a question...what are the year 6s?


Sorry! Year six (plural). In the UK, children must start school by the term after their fifth birthday, often going into a Reception class. The following September they enter Year One, then Two, then Three, up to Year Six - the last year of Primary school. The September after their eleventh birthday, they go to Secondary school until year 11, 12 or 13 (year 12 and 13 are often called the Sixth Form, after the old school numbering system). After year 13 comes University or work. And having said all that, a few schools (and most private schools) operate a different system. You might also not be aware that Public School in the UK is not the free system provided by the State, but the most elitist form of education you can get (Harrow, Eaton, Marlborough, etc.).

I presume I don't have to explain Warhammer!


----------



## King Aragorn

I think I understood all that....


----------



## Lord Sauron

sorry that i jave not been on here for a long time. i have had alot of homework that i had to get done for school.


----------



## King Aragorn

it's ok. I can understand how it is with homework. I've had a lot also...


----------



## Hammersmith

*Enters and slams the door against the sleety gust*

Greetings. I am a stranger in these lands, and wish to sample the fine hospitality of this house. My gold is good, and I am no rabble rouser. Have you space?


----------



## greypilgrim

Now that shelob is gone there's space haha


----------



## Lord Sauron

why yes of course there is always room. Since I of course am the Dark Lord of Mordor. I can make things appear beyond your imagination.


----------



## Lord Sauron

So what room would you like. A room like a hobbit hole, or a royalty room, or you can name one and you can haveit. Execpt the one on the top floor because that one is mine and you must have the passwrd to get in. it is looked by a powerful spell theat only the dark lord knows.


----------



## Hammersmith

A plain and comfortable room will do. And a glass of your finest non alcoholic wine?


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Oh my goodness me!

It's been a while since we've had a new guest. I say he's welcome. Well, let me introduce myself. I am the Hobbit-queen of the Shire. Yes I have hairy feet and curly hair and all that a hobbit needs to be a hobbit. To tell you the truth, I don't think I've ever seen a hobbit besides myself come in here. Hmmm....
Well, make yourself at home, and watch Mr. Sauron carefully when he fixes your drink. You'll be glad that you did.

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Hammersmith

*looks around for a moment, then down*

Ah, a hobbit. Greetings in the name of my God. Just waiting for my drink. It is indeed good to see the little folk have thrived in these lands.


----------



## King Aragorn

*enters the inn* hello all. is there any way I can get a room Lord Sauron, and a sprite re-mix when you get a chance?


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Yes,

Little I might me, but beneath my chest beats a heart of a fighter! Anyone who knows me here will agree. As I have said before, welcome, welcome.  It is nice to have a change of energy around these old quarters.....very nice. Oh! Mr. Sauron, sir.....how about a chicken pot pie and a cold glass of milk for your favorite little hobbit?  

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Lord Sauron

ok here is your room key hammersmith and king aragorn and your drinks


----------



## Hammersmith

Thank you sir. I shall be leaving on my travels early in the morning, and it would please me if the stable boy has my horse saddled by sunrise. I shall return this way in a day or two.


----------



## King Aragorn

*takes her room key and drink* Thanks Lord Sauron


----------



## greypilgrim

*returns from Cirith Ungol* ..."Hey Sauron, whats up. How is the Dark Lord today?"


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Even the wisest cannot tell.........

Yeah,yeah,yeah....Thanks for droppin' off my Spider, Greypilgrim. I couldn't thank you enough. I haven't ridden my pony for days, he must be getting fat by now. At least I know that you guys take good care of him. Well, see you again soon, Hammersmith. Bring us news of your journey. Oh, Dr. Sauron. I would like that pie, sir. I've been hugry for a while now......


----------



## Lord Sauron

heres everyone a free feast. Plus all of the horses are getting good care and hammersmith your horse will be waiting for you


----------



## Hobbit-queen

MMMmmmmmmmm...where to start.

The chicken, or the ham?....or maybe the fish.....WAIT! Is that taters that I'm smellin'? Oh, no...I don't know where to start. It is a weakness in us hobbits, food is our greatest passion, besides smokin' a nice long pipe of longbottom leaf and layin' out in the warm evening grass. Well, I better get started on all this food before the wizard gets here. D' you like the new avatar? Cool, huh?
Anyway, gotta start chewing on this food......pass the bread, Kink-, I mean King Aragorn. (heh,heh...)


----------



## Lord Sauron

how did you get the avitar with only 57 post. how did you get it tell me


----------



## Lord Sauron

Its Snowingits Snowing


----------



## Hammersmith

Lord Sauron said:


> how did you get the avitar with only 57 post. how did you get it tell me


I think I know where you're coming from now; I stumbled across a post here by a mod where someone was asking about avatars. He said there was a 100 post minimum to qualify for one, but that he had recently removed it, seeing it as superflous.  

*Walks through the door, knocks snow from hat. Nods to assembled people/creatures*

Could I have a mug of coffee please? It's cold out there. Do you allow pipes in here?


----------



## Lord Sauron

sure here is your mug of coffe and yes i allow you to have a pipe in here


----------



## Lord Sauron

By the way I can i get an avitar on my screenname i need to know i qwant one badly


----------



## Hammersmith

Lord Sauron said:


> By the way I can i get an avitar on my screenname i need to know i qwant one badly


 
Well, you've been here a lot longer than me, but I imagine so... 

*Puffs*


----------



## King Aragorn

Hobbit-queen said:


> Anyway, gotta start chewing on this food......pass the bread, Kink-, I mean King Aragorn. (heh,heh...)




*glares a warning at HQ and passes the bread*


----------



## Lord Sauron

well tell me


----------



## King Aragorn

Lord Sauron...go to User CP and then click on Edit Avatar....then if you want a custom avatar, you enter the url of the site where the pic is...


----------



## Lord Sauron

got one. It took me forever.


----------



## King Aragorn

looks good Lord Sauron


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Yeah! I'm sooooo glad they lifted that rule! I'm diggin' your avatar, Sauron! D' you like mine? It caught my eye. Hammersmith is actually the one who told me about it. He's proven to be a really good, loyal friend.
About the snow, we got tons of it! Woooo! At least I know I'm nice and dry here at the Christian Cup.


----------



## Lord Sauron

I like it. but all the snow here has melted


----------



## Lord Sauron

I know that this may sound wierd, but if any of you like music a lot like me. Did any off you see the phantom of the opera movie that is exactly like the brodway.


----------



## King Aragorn

I haven't seen it, but my aunt has and she said that it was really good.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Ahhhhhh! I wanna see it soooooo bad! All of my friends have seen it.....with out me! Grrrr.... I've actually played the theme to the Phantom of the Opera.
(I play Bass Clarinet in school band) It is pretty cool. Well, I've heard it was a wonderful movie. I'll get it when it comes out. It looks very good. Even Hobbits like musicals. Yep.


----------



## Hammersmith

Hobbit-queen said:


> Hammersmith is actually the one who told me about it. He's proven to be a really good, loyal friend.


 
*Emerges from an easy chair that was facing the fireplace, smiles fondly and ruffles Hobbit Queen's hair*

That's sweet. Really it is. If you like Phantom of the Opera, there's a really rocking version of it by some metal band...*tries to remember what it is*


----------



## Elorendil

*wanders in from the cold*

Ooh! I've seen the Phantom of the Opera three times I think it was very well done, with the exception of the Phantom. I am a classically trained vocalist and I can tell you, without a doubt, the Phantom is not. He's a pop singer and it's evident in his singing Everyone else was spectacular, though. I really enjoyed it and will probably go see it again while it's still in theaters.


----------



## Lord Sauron

the only reason why i went and saw it was for the music. I play trumpet in concert and marching band and have played the theme in marching band. I also play the piano and have played most of the song (with the exception of the last couple of verus). But i thought that all the characters had an execellent voices. the phantom (played by gerled butler) has a good voice besides when he gets mad. But most of all the music, characters, and the set added up to a great movie. I thought it was awsome. Another thing I liked the music so much that i got the soundtrack. Andrew Lloyd webber's music is very moving.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Wow.....

Aren't we all musical in some fantastic way. 
(There wouldn't be a band if there wasn't any Bass Clarinets, Mwhahaha!) 
*cough, cough* Sorry, I get a little emotional about my type of instrument.
Yeah, I had piano lessons for a while but it is such a task to ask a hobbit, with hobbit-sized fingers, to play piano. (Bass Clarinets have melody in Phantom of the Opera....Mwahahahahaha!) Sorry again. I'm a nut. Well, I'll be sure to pick up the soundtrack and see the movie soon. 
Thank you, Hammersmith, for the complement about my complement. It's the least I could do. *smooths curls back into place and smiles*


----------



## Lord Sauron

yeah its a small world after all


----------



## Hobbit-queen

I've just upgraded in my musicallity. (if that is a word)

Yeah, I now playing the guitar. Woooooooo! It is a small world, isn't it? Hmm....I hunger. Yo, SAURON DUDE! Yeah, you heard me! Well, just bring me a root beer (with bendy straw) and a poppy-seed muffin. Thanks! Love ya lots!


----------



## Wolfshead

Hammersmith said:


> If you like Phantom of the Opera, there's a really rocking version of it by some metal band...*tries to remember what it is*


I'm not a Christian, and you don't serve beer, so I won't stick about, but I can answer your question   You'd be thinking of the song by Iron Maiden. I know rather too much about metal - people generally tend to notice that after a while...

Glad to be of service 

*exits*


----------



## Hammersmith

CraigSmith said:


> I'm not a Christian, and you don't serve beer, so I won't stick about, but I can answer your question   You'd be thinking of the song by Iron Maiden. I know rather too much about metal - people generally tend to notice that after a while...
> 
> Glad to be of service
> 
> *exits*


 
*Stares out the window at CraigSmith's receding back and mutters*

Actually I think it was Nightwish. Anyway, the nonalcoholic wine's not bad here, and the company's fair.

*Puffs on pipe*


----------



## Wolfshead

Ah yes, that's true. There is a song by Nightwish as well, forgotten about that. But I'd say the Maiden one's better 

Oh, and cheers for making me look a fool


----------



## Hammersmith

CraigSmith said:


> Ah yes, that's true. There is a song by Nightwish as well, forgotten about that. But I'd say the Maiden one's better
> 
> Oh, and cheers for making me look a fool


 
No offense intended, stranger. Why don't you stay awhile? Hobbit Queen and Lord Sauron are both only 14, so you can hardly expect alcohol to be presented. I enjoy a good pint as often as the next, but as a guest to another's hospitality I'm pleased to enjoy what custom they offer.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Yes, Craigsmith....welcome....welcome to munchkin land, land of the underage rulers of Middle Earth! Mwaaaaa! Oooopss, it must be my nappy time! Sorry, I can't help myself. Heh, heh, yeah, we are young......but powerful! Isn't that correct, my good friend Sauron?


----------



## Hammersmith

*Pours out two beakers of apple juice from a large and very cool-looking pitcher*

Ah, friend hobbit. Do join me. Perhaps this newcomer knows of songs or tales from distant lands?


----------



## Wolfshead

Ach, perhaps I shall stay a while then. We were all young once  I'll have some of that apple juice then, please.

Oh, the stories I could tell of my many adventures... there was once a 29 page once where the whole point was to chase me, and my cohorts to put elf-ears on us. I'm not entirely sure how that one happened. But no, I wouldn't like to bore you all...


----------



## Lord Sauron

well welcome. i hope you injoy the inn


----------



## Lord Sauron

would you like anything else


----------



## Hammersmith

I have a sudden craving for mince pies. I shall be riding out again on the morrow, but rest assured; I shall return. For thousands of leagues have I travelled, and this house is among the best.


----------



## King Aragorn

hey everyone. Can I get some chocolate milk please?


----------



## Lord Sauron

heres your mince pie and chocolate milk


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Well Hammersmith........

I believe you should write stories. Your writing is so pure, and my heart jumps every time I even read even a word. If you write great tales and extravagant stories, I would be more than happy to read them. You seem like the writing type. I'm an artist of many ways also. I sketch and write poetry. I might write a poem about the Christian Cup sometime and post it here. Yeah, well I always look forward to you walking in those tall doors and taking a seat here at the table next to me. It makes me feel not so lonely, and I don't have to harrass Kink- uhhhh...King Aragorn and Mr. Sauron. Let me just get to the point. I wait ever so eagerly for you to ruffle my hair and tell me things will turn out all right. It makes me feel even more at home here in the Christian Cup, even though Mr. Sauron does an awfully great job.


----------



## Hammersmith

I've posted one of my works up here, your majesty. I've also written one and a half books, but they have yet to be published. Your praise is welcome, and perhaps I shall post more here.

My thanks for the mince pies; I have business in the neighbourhood. Hard words and harder deeds call for me, but I shall come again to sup at this, the most generous of tables.


----------



## Wolfshead

I too must soon depart for I have received urgent summons from my kingdom, and they have dire need for my skills of command. Before my journey, however, may I purchase some provisions to last the way? I need only a modest supply, for I am not one for extravagance, just what you can spare.


----------



## King Aragorn

thank you for the milk Lord Sauron


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Splended work, Hammersmith! I thought it was wonderful..... I knew you had the voice of a writer from the moment you stepped through those doors. It is pretty easy to figure out who a person is just by their writing. Both me and Lord Sauron are fiesty American teenagers who are obsessed with LotRs. Yeah, this is where I belong. Well, I feel like a foaming mug of fresh ginger ale.....if you don't mind, Sauron.


----------



## King Aragorn

you're not the only one who's obsessed with LOTR HQ...


----------



## Lord Sauron

Here is your foaming cup of ginger ale. But i myself have to take care of some buisness in mordor,something about the two towers. But i will be back in a few days. *doors of the christian cup open and and a strong wind blows in and lord sauron dissapeares. and a note appears*. It read: Don't worry about the mess the room will clean itself. It has another of my spells on it.
Lord Sauron


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Yeah, I'm not alone in the LotR obsessions......at least here. We'll look after the place, Sauron. Don't worry, it'll be under control. Thanks for the ginger ale. Hey, everyone! Sauron's gone! Lets have a party! Bring out the streamers and grab a few orcs (they make good dance partners) lets bring this place to life!


----------



## King Aragorn

Ummm...I think I'll pass...


----------



## greypilgrim

I'm taking over in the kitchen...free root beer floats for everyone!!! (Don't tell L.S. about these drinks on the house, while he was away, ok?)
*root beer floats magically appear in front of everyone* (I'm a wizard eh?)


----------



## King Aragorn

YAY! thanks greypilgrim!


----------



## Hammersmith

*Walks through the door and goes slightly pale at the sight of an old man negotiating with a quartet of rootbeer "floats". Hurries back out in direction of the stables*


----------



## Lord Sauron

I would like a root beer. if you don't mind greypilgram


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Ninety-nine cans of rootbeer on the wall, rootbeer on the...the..wall, rootbeer on...on the w...wall. Ninety-nine cans of roo....oootbeer on the w..w..wall......

*hobbit-queen passes out in the middle of a drink*


----------



## Eledhwen

Hobbit-queen said:


> *hobbit-queen passes out in the middle of a drink*


I expect it's your blood sugar levels dearie! Does anyone do anything other than drink on this thread?


----------



## Hammersmith

Eledhwen said:


> I expect it's your blood sugar levels dearie! Does anyone do anything other than drink on this thread?


 
Pleasantries are exchanged, various people leave for unexplained trips, discussions spontaneously break out. Other than that, we drink. No alcohol, as the Junior Lord Sauron and many other patrons are under age


----------



## Eledhwen

Hammersmith said:


> No alcohol, as the Junior Lord Sauron and many other patrons are under age


Yes, I discovered on this board that many of my US friends are considered under-age until their 21st birthday, whereas their UK counterparts can legally prop up the bar at 18. Looking at the figures, it doesn't seem to have done much good.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

*she finally wakes up in a puddle of rootbeer*

Whoa! What happened? I seem to have had a reaction to the rootbeer.....can it be explained? I think it can. That rootbeer was magically generated, wasn't it?
It was formed by Greypilgrim......hobbits weren't meant to experience a lot of magic.....they get overloaded. We are small and compact creatures, even though we can handle large amounts of ales and various brews, we might not be able to handle magical rootbeer. Weird....


----------



## Eledhwen

Check the label. If it says 'Limpë' or 'Miruvor' on it, I think you have your answer (warning - these are not really root beers, and drinking them may leave you doing silly things like snapping your fingers at black riders etc. Also, they are permissible for minors, as the food and drinks agency have never heard of them.)


----------



## greypilgrim

here's your root beer L.S. *an extra tall one for the dark lord*

Now I'm eating a steak with baked potato, broccoli, and rolls/butter.


----------



## King Aragorn

*takes her rootbeer and sits down at a table with her new LOTR related book*


----------



## Hammersmith

*Returning from the stables with a suspicious bag...does a double take*

Hey! You're not a guy!


----------



## King Aragorn

who are you referring to Hammersmith? Me? if so, why would you think that I'm a guy?


----------



## Hobbit-queen

It might be......that you are referred to as "King" Aragorn. It's a simple mistake. I thought the same until I read the note under your avatar. Some women rulers could possilby be kings. I'm a hobbit ruler though, I'm concitered a queen. We are all rulers in some fasion or form.


----------



## King Aragorn

lol...everyone seems to make that mistake...the very reason why I put that I'm not a guy on my deep thoughts...


----------



## Hammersmith

Well...er...*bows stiffly* quite, madam. *Retreats into a corner booth*


----------



## Lord Sauron

I am back From mordor. The war has started. Someone set off the the orcs and whoever has the ring is going to be destroyed and i will have more power. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. By the way grey pilgram did you leave shelob hungry i belive the person with the ring is on there way there. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## greypilgrim

we didn't eat very much on the road to Mordor, so she probably is hungry. One time, late at night, we thought we saw something skinny climb up a tree. Shelob went over to investigate, and I went too. we couldn't see much, and all I could hear was this "..gollum, gollum.." noise coming down, so we figured it was a big squirrel and just let it go...


----------



## Lord Sauron

well your service is very grateful for not letting her eat, I am glad that she didn't eat because she is going to have a fest tonight. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hobbit-queen

I thought that your presence with me would enrich your mind....but I guess I was wrong. 

By now, you should have learned that us hobbits are very slippery creatures. We can be soundless and quick....(unlike men) We may not walk as gracefully as the elves, but our fast-paced steps are muffled by our rather leathery, hairy feet. You should pay more attention to the way we are. You might learn somthing...


----------



## Lord Sauron

okay maybe i should have listen to you but shelob will get the hobbit. and why are you obsess with billie joe now instead of elijah


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Well, I have many obsessions.... 

Yeah, I love many things and many people.....gotta give credit to everyone ya know! I'm pretty crazy. Billie Joe totally rocks and Elijah is a sweet little hobbit. I like variety in my men.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Okay well that answers my question


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Good....glad you understand. Things should be cleared up.

AHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
Greenday......on the radio......right now!!!! I've been looking for their American Idiot album for two months now.....IT'S SOLD OUT EVERYWHERE!!!!!
I will suffer a long, painful death unless I get my palms on that CD! Grrrrr.....or someone else will......Mwwhaaaaaaa,ha,ha! Okay, I better calm down. Must have been somthing I ate. Could I have a icy glass of water please, to calm this Greenday-driven insanity.


----------



## greypilgrim

Here's your ice water little hobbit. Amd older GreenDay is better than the new album too , I think.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Yeah, that's what my friends said. They told me that the American Idiot CD gets a little annoying after American Idiot and Boulevard of Broken Dreams. I still want it. I don't care! I'll have to pick up their other albums too. Thanks for the ice water.


----------



## Annaheru

*slips inside door, heads for a corner. Waits patiently for proprietor*


----------



## Hammersmith

Greetings, stranger. Are you, I take it, a warrior such as myself? It is good to have company in these strange lands. A word of advise; travel to other inns nearby only with extreme caution. This is an island of peace in a dark and warloving land, and strangers are seldom welcome in any dwelling outside these walls. But the company here is pleasant, the food is good and the beds comfortable. Don't let the Dark Land Lord scare you. He should be back soon and you can properly meet him.


----------



## Annaheru

aye, I fight. Dark indeed are the lands outside. Never trouble about me, this floor is softer than ought I'm used to: I will make do here, until the lard return.


----------



## King Aragorn

greetings stranger. I think that you'll enjoy your stay here. Everyone here is pleasant and friendly.


----------



## Annaheru

Peace to thee, m'lady.

Has the lard anything against a pipe?


----------



## King Aragorn

I don't think so...but I don't know.

YAY! Finally, someone who didn't mistake me for a guy!


----------



## Hobbit-queen

You are welcome stranger.....this is (by far) the most comfortable place you could ever stay. If you haven't figured it out yet; by my tight, curly hair and my fuzzy feet....I'm a hobbit. My mind is much bigger than my body, as everyone here knows. *HQ climbs apon the table and pulls out a flute......no wait....a bass clarinet! She plays a homely tune she learned as a little hobbit-lass*


----------



## Annaheru

carefull!!!, Last time I saw a hobbit perform on a table bad things happened. . .


----------



## Hobbit-queen

I've done this many times.....its the trait of an experienced hobbit to preform on tables. Its entertainment for those who are willing to open their eyes and ears. *she hops of the table and gives a bow to several clapping veiwers* Thank you all, very, very much. Ginger ales, on me! Get that magic movin' Greypilgrim....we have a lot of Ginger ales to brew!


----------



## Lord Sauron

I have returned. And grey pilgram just pop out the ginger ale in the back we don't want to have what happened last time now do we. Welcome stranger to my cozy bar and inn. I have seen your question about the pipe and it is fine by me. But i guess you don't know but we serve only non aclcholic drinks. But you will find that the non alcholic red wine is the best. By the way would you like a room?


----------



## Annaheru

*lights pipe* No need for a room, I'll make do by the fire. A leg of mutton and a beer (root, that is ) for now. Tell me when I work my way through that. . . *pulls small sack from under cloak, throws to Lord Sauron*


----------



## Hammersmith

*Knocks out pipe in the grate*

Ah, Lord Sauron. Peace upon you and this house. I have returned from my travels; is my room still available? If so, with your kind permission I shall retire there presently. Oh, and a glass of that unfermented wine you promised would go down a treat. My thanks, noble landlord.


----------



## ASLAN THE GREAT

this is a very good idia a place were all christtions fans of tolkien can talk to one other


----------



## Lord Sauron

*walks over to coat hanger and places the cloak on it. Walks to the bar and pours hammersmith a drink.* Heres your drink hammersmith and your room is avalible


----------



## greypilgrim

One leg of mutton and one root beer comin' up!

*casts a secret spell on the ginger ales* With a sly smirk on my face I send the ginger ales floating out in a nice, safe, orderly line to the countertop in the frontroom. They settle them selves sofly upon it, and wait. 

*nobody knows they are enchanted though*


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Hmmmm.....*sips a ginger ale that materialized in front of her* Very good Greypilgrim...fabulous!  Wow, we have been getting a lot of new people lately here at the Christian Cup. Its nice to see fresh faces and learn of the world behond these doors. The Chronicles of Narnia is my second favorite series of books. I love them so much! C.S. Lewis and Tolkien were both geniouses. Aslan is also my favorite character.


----------



## King Aragorn

HQ...are you gonna see The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe when it's released in theaters?


----------



## Eledhwen

As I reply, the BBC's Prince Caspian video is playing. I took my youngest daughter to 'Movies for Juniors' yesterday because I wanted to see Finding Neverland, which I missed earlier (I needed a kid to get in!  ). The Narnia displays were not only erected, but already vandalised.


----------



## Hammersmith

Eledhwen said:


> As I reply, the BBC's Prince Caspian video is playing.


 


King Miraz said:


> Give it ME!


 
I love that film


----------



## King Aragorn

I've seen the BBC version of The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe, The Silver Chair, and Prince Caspian and the Voyage of the Dawn Treader. I'm looking forward to seeing The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe in theaters when it's released.


----------



## Hammersmith

*Looks up from the dancing firelight, licks pen absently*

Well, that's another chapter finished. It's rather late, but drinks are on me tonight, I think. I should like something to steady my nerves, LandLord Sauron, and then I believe I shall retire for the night.


----------



## Annaheru

*chuckles, and rolls over*

I'll take a rain check on that drink- say tomorrow when I'm awake


----------



## Hobbit-queen

I just can't wait for the movies to come out! That would be a treat.

*takes a sip of her ginger ale*

Hmmmm......this tastes sort of bubbly.....I feel light!

*begins to levitate and floats around like a balloon* Wooooooooooo! This is great! What did you put in this, Greypilgrim?


----------



## King Aragorn

*needs something to help her de-stress*


----------



## greypilgrim

How about an appetizer? *a tray with fruits, cheeses, dried meats and bread comes out*...oh, and for the hobbit *a tray of mushrooms too*


----------



## King Aragorn

*picks some of the fruit, cheese, dried meat, and bread off of the tray and makes a little assortment* thanks greypilgrim


----------



## Hobbit-queen

*still floating through the air, she grabs the biggest handful of mushrooms her tiny hobbit fist could grip. They go strait into her mouth*

Thanks Greypilgrim! Mushrooms.....a true delight! Nothing like a fist full of fungus to start off the day, eh? (no I'm not Canadian  )


----------



## Lord Sauron

Finally back from my long travels. I had to travel here and there and everywhere today. Do you want to know why, I started driving for drivers ed


----------



## Eledhwen

Lord Sauron said:


> Do you want to know why, I started driving for drivers ed


And what does that mean, exactly?


----------



## Hobbit-queen

I start drivers ed over the summer. I should have my permit soon. My fifteenth birthday is in twenty-one days! I've already tried to drive, and it isn't pretty! When pulling in my driveway, my mom yelled at me to turn on the signal. I yelled, " Where's the dang signal!!!!" and over shot the driveway, slammed on the brakes, and came to a screeching halt. Yeah, that was my first driveing experience. I've gotten a little better since then.


----------



## Eledhwen

So I take it that 'drivers ed' is what we simply call 'driving lessons' or 'driving instruction'? You have to be 17 years old to drive on a public highway in the UK; they won't give you a licence before then. What do you call your driving tests (theory and practical)?


----------



## Annaheru

Actually, driver's ed is different (atleast in Pennsylvania). Driver's ed is simply instruction in driving (optional in PA) before you recieve your licence. In Pa you can get your permit at 16 by taking a multiple choice test, after six months on your permit you can take an on-road test to receive your licence.


----------



## Eledhwen

So it's probably equivalent to the British Driving Theory Test - which is mandatory before you can take the practical test.


----------



## Hammersmith

Eledhwen said:


> So it's probably equivalent to the British Driving Theory Test - which is mandatory before you can take the practical test.


Except in America you can take Drivers' Ed in school as a class. Now if only we had that


----------



## Eledhwen

Get your letters off to the Secretary of State for Education. It would be a good VIth form subject (or maybe yr 11 for schools without a VIth).


----------



## Lord Sauron

Back again i finished. I am now eglable for a permit


----------



## greypilgrim

Congrats! And remember when youre driving always watch out for the other guy.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Thanks, and i will remember that information while driving.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Be careful, driving is a dangerous task.....

Well, how should I know? I can't get my permit for another....hmmm....15 days.
I better study up! 
I've been in a creative mood lately and have written a short story. Its not bad. I might just tell you about it later.


----------



## King Aragorn

*enters the inn and sits down at a table, resting her head in her hands* *mutters* finals next week...


----------



## Lord Sauron

Already. You ust had some like two to three months ago. Well thanks hq i will keep that information in mind too. Goodluck King Aragon on you finals you will do good. Well got to go watch the acc. Tarheels all the way.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Yeah. I have a Biology final in a few weeks. We have to know all the Phylums, Orders, and Species of about one hundred different types of bacteria, viruses, and fungi......exighting, I know... Well, I just took a Geometry test today....I think I may have failed it. It was some tuff stuff. Hmmm....may I have a slice of pumkin pie, and a glass of cold milk please? If it isn't too much trouble of course...


----------



## King Aragorn

Finals are finally over!!! I'm going home today!!! Spring break has finally arrived!!!


----------



## Lord Sauron

Guess what everybody. I am trying out for the part of Alex Rider in the upcoming movie stormbreaker by Anthony Horwitz. THe only thing is i have to learn a british accent before I mail the tape in. SO got to go practice HQ and greypilgram are in charge.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Never mind about the being in charge thing. I am still going to be here. But not everyday. SO everyones welcome to do what they want to do.


----------



## Hammersmith

Useful tip number one. Do not assume that attempting Monty Python will make you sound British


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Oh yes, I have a great British accent. I really bug my friends when I refuse to talk in my normal Mid-Western US accent. It's probably all the Harry Potter movies and Lord of the Rings that I watch. I'm one of the few in my grade who can carry out long, detailed conversations in an English tone. Quite fun.....

Well, I'm turning fifteen in.......FOUR days! I'm so exighted! Well, its not much different than fourteen so I better not get my hopes up. Hmmmm.....If you don't mind I'm just gonna sneek back to the freezer and grab a bucket of vannila ice cream......(If Sauron asks, you didn't see me)


----------



## Hammersmith

Goodness, you don't have a Kansas accent, do you?


----------



## Lord Sauron

well guees what everyone i got my Brithish accent down path so i am ready to try out for that part. But i have to give credit to eledhwen for telling me in a pm how to say some of the words (it really helped eledhwen, thanks). So i think I am ready to try out for Alex Rider I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

No, I don't have a Kansas accent. I have friends from Kansas though. I've got that Southwest Missoui accent (if you call it an accent). The diversity in American accents has dramatically decreased due to media, such as television and movies. I talk about as normally as my cousins in California. My mom has a bit of an Ozark Mountain accent. (she grew up here) My dad grew up in Los Angeles. I'm kind of stuck in between. I'll soon have a great French accent. I'm taking it next year. 

*she sticks a big scoop of ice cream into her gaping mouth*


----------



## Hammersmith

No offense to any Kansans here (or North Missourians for that matter), but you guys speak through your nose. I like the southern Kansas/Missouri accent though...in my experience it leans more towards the Carolinas way of speaking, and that's arguably the most pleasant yankee accent


----------



## Lord Sauron

Spring Break is finally here. I get to go and get spring clothes today (fun, fun) plus a shirt for church to wear this sunday. Bye the way Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

I'm going out to eat at Red Lobster today.....mmmmm, seafood....

Yeah, tomorrow is my birthday. I'm probably getting a new digital camera and mabe some clothes. Spring break is great!


----------



## Lord Sauron

Happy birthday Hobbit Queen. *everyone starts singing happy birthday as one of grey pilgrams magicaly made cake comes out from the kitchen.*


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Oh my!  What a wonderful surprize! 

Thank you guys so much! *she eagerly eyes the cake and begins to drool* Yes, this is the best day ever! *scoots closer to the large cake* How lovely! It's chocolate.....my favorite!  I welcome everyone to share in this celebration and grab a peice of cake......but not before I get my slice! Move over old man, that peice is mine!!!! *pushes a ragged pedler out of her way*


----------



## Lord Sauron

Hobbit queen no *places a spell over hobbit queen so she can't move* pushing that man might be the last thing you do. We have been doing experiments on some off the orcs to were they look like ordinary people. And it work, the only draw back is all of them died except one. And he staying here for the moment with me. But anyways Happy Birthday Hq.


----------



## Hammersmith

*Casually brings staff down in a heavy blow on the old orc-man's head*

Happy birthday, young hobbit. And to you, Lord Sauron...er...my kindest felicitations, or something like that. Hm...chocolate, eh? I shall have to sample some of that...


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Thanks Hammersmith.....

I might be able to thank you better if I could move. Sorry about my crazed actions. Its just hard to separate a hobbit from food if you know what I mean.  Physics may play a part in this......hobbits could be magnitized by food! Hey, its possible.


----------



## King Aragorn

Happy belated birthday HQ!


----------



## Lord Sauron

I'm back online yes. My computer meesed up and now its working. I missed being on here talking to all of you. I only have four days left of spring break it has gone by fast. But I think when we go back to school that we only have seven weeks left. YES


----------



## King Aragorn

lucky...my Spring break ended last Monday. I don't get out of school until June 9


----------



## Lord Sauron

well your in college and thats a different story. But in my county we don't get any days off until we get out of school. But the marching band that I am in are going to go to dc and we get two days off from school and we get counted as being there.


----------



## King Aragorn

you don't get any days off from school?! Even when I was in high school, we got days off! that doesn't seem fair...

I only have two days off from school this quarter


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Our band is going to St. Louis this month and playing a concert at the zoo. Yeah, we get out of school for it and its an overnight trip! Woooooooooo! We're going to Florida next year to march in some parade.....I'm pretty exighted! We'll be gone for a whole week! It will be awesome! (go bass clarinets)


----------



## greypilgrim

Well gone for a week and I missd alot it seems,
what with birthdays and English accents and spring breaks and all...
well heppy birthday HQ, and woohoo for Alex Rider-Sauron! 
Tomoroow is my b-day, go me 
*makes some cupcakes*


----------



## Lord Sauron

well happy early birthday Grey pilgram. But I still have not recieved any information on what i need to do for the part. BUt anyways it should be here in the next couple of days. Plus does anyone know about the role playing threads the have changed.


----------



## King Aragorn

Happy birthday in advance greypilgrim!


----------



## King Aragorn

as of now...stairs are my enemy. I managed to twist both of my ankles while going downstairs a couple of days ago...


----------



## Lord Sauron

Ouch. Greypilgram I am so sorry that its late. But Cakes and Ice cream all around. *food starts flying out of the kitchen*


----------



## King Aragorn

thanks for the cake and ice cream!


----------



## Lord Sauron

you're mighty welcome. Hope evryone is doing okay. I have been away for a while on some buisness so hope no one mad at me. And everyone can have there own room on the house. See we added on some new rooms i think you will like them. But first come first serve


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*A figure in a dark cape quetly looks through window, then walks slowly to door, yet not quite into the room*

Hello? What kind of drinks do you serve? I am thirsty and was just wondering.


----------



## Lord Sauron

what ever you want. as long as it is not acholic. Nice avaitar. correct me if i am wrong but that is one of the characters from the kingdom hearts game


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Yes, it is.

I would like a cup of cold spring water please. 

_______________
*looks around room from door. Thinking it looks rather calm at the moment, desides to rest on the bench just outside wondering at the name of the inn and the bar tender*
(thinking to self) Might this be some sort of trick? Might this be a safe place?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*completly covered by cape, the stranger brings out a small, worn book. Turning the pages, a voice can just be herd reading...*

"'The name of the Lord is a strong tower; The righteous runs into it and is safe.' (Proverbs 18:10)

'Do not fear, for I am with you; Do not anxiously look about you, for I am your God. I will stengthen you, surely I will help you, Surely I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.' (Isaiah 41:10)"

__________________
*Looks up from reading...*

Where did that bar tender get to?

*After looking around, goes back to the Book...*

"Indeed, He loves the people; All Thy holy ones are in Thy hand, And they follow in Thy steps; Everyone receives of Thy words." (Deuteronomy 33:3)


----------



## King Aragorn

*hears someone reading from the Bible and gets up to see who it is, and notices a person sitting outside*

hi


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*looks up*

Oh, hello. Would you be able to tell me what this place is? I've been traveling for some time now, and would like to find a safe place to rest.


----------



## King Aragorn

this is the Christian Cup. no alcoholic beverages are served, and everyone is friendly. I think everyone who comes in here are Christians, but you'd have to ask them. I'm King Aragorn, but you can call me KA if you wish ((btw...I'm not a guy))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*standing up, nods head*

Thank you ma' lady. I hope that I did not bother you with my reading. It is something I am trying to make a habit of.

*grins for under hood*


----------



## King Aragorn

*smiles back*

it didn't bother me at all. I actually found it nice. it's something that I need to do more often, but I'm beginning to get better...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*holds out Bible*
Here. Why doun't look up somthing? That is, if you doun't mind my asking


----------



## King Aragorn

*takes Bible*

I don't mind you asking. *looks through Bible for a couple of favorite verses*

Isaiah 41:10-13 "So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand. All you rage against you will surely be ashamed and disgraced; those who oppose you will be as nothing and perish. Though you search for your enemies, you will not find them. Those who wage war against you will be as nothing at all. For I am the Lord, your God, who takes hold of your right hand and says to you, Do not fear; I will help you."

Isaiah 40:31 "but those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength. They will soar on wings like eagles; they will run and not grow weary, they will walk and not be faint."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*head bowed*

Thank you. 

I haven't heard those for some time, they are good to remember.
Isaiah 40 : 31 has long been a favorite of mine, but I had forgotten it.

I face some hard things in my life and I must try to remember to put all my faith and trust in the Lord Jesus. As should all who face challenges, or are worried about what the future holds.

*looks up*

Would you pass that Bible to the people you meet? It is a challenge that can be well worth you while. Of that I am sure!


----------



## King Aragorn

Yes. I will do that.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

So, you aren't the only one here, are you? It looks like a nice place to gather or have fun meetings. 

*walks to door, looking in*
(Sees a well cleaned front room, and welcoming decor)

Do you think there might be room for one more?


----------



## Lord Sauron

Sorry i have been gone so long. Had one of my trips again. I think that passing that bible around and explaning it to the ones who don't understand it is a excellent idea


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Thanks!  
I read what you started this place as, and thought I might stop in for a while. 

Do you think I could get a cup of water? As you have seen, I've been talking and traveling for a while now.


----------



## King Aragorn

and I get some Cherry Coke please?


----------



## Lord Sauron

why sure here you go *two cups float out of the back room and float to the tables*


----------



## Lord Sauron

plus would anyone want to start a rpg that shows the side of the dark side. I thought it would be a good idea because it has its on section now. so tell me if you like that idea and tell everyone you think might be interested. Thanks


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*sitting at table, haveing finnished water*

That's just what I needed. 
Could I get a plate of rost beef with mashed potatos, and what would it take to get a room?


----------



## Lord Sauron

nothing heres your key and heres your food.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Thank you! 

*starts enjoying meal at a quiet corner table*


----------



## greypilgrim

Hey! Been gone a while but its only because of this thing called "work", a very time-consuming distraction alot of adults like to do.  

--> Makes some 20 oz steaks, with mashed or baked po-tay-toes, green beans, a french loaf, salads, and the biggest glasses of whole milk you could imagine. 

Well, Sauron! Here... come sit with me over these steaks, (The Dark Lord does eat, yes?) and lets have us a little chat about the dark side.

*glances at Ara the elf*


----------



## Eledhwen

Only in "The Christian Cup" could Sauron sup with The Grey Pilgrim.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*finnishes eating and goes off to find the door that matches the room key* 

*thinking* (I wonder why those two think I can't hear them. Oh well, they're fault if something's said that shouldn't be  )

I'm going to try too rest. If there is word of anything, tell me when I come back. And thank you for the meal, it was very good!


----------



## Lord Sauron

*Uses his power to make sure no one can here the conversation* Good now that we are all here what do we need to talk about the dark side?


----------



## greypilgrim

*Uses A-1 on my steak* "Well, what might have happened, say...if the firey Balrog had actually killed 'Ol Man Wizard in Moria, or up on the top of the mountain?"

*whispers* "What if it then flew down into Lothlorien!?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*comes back into room carrying something under cape, looks at Sauron*

I though it would be fitting to thank you for keeping this inn by giving you this.

*sets a package on the table*

If I heard correctly, I was told it is your birthday. May it be a wonderful day too begin a new year of your life. 

*bowes slightly and steps back to watch from the bar*


----------



## Eledhwen

greypilgrim said:


> *whispers* "What if it then flew down into Lothlorien!?"


I suggest you do a search and read the many threads and debates on whether Balrogs have wings.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Can you excuse me for one moment. *walks towards the package and picks it up* thank you very much. But what is it.


----------



## Arlina

((hello again...I came here once, and then showed my face again...I hope that you all don't mind me randomly popping in and out...))

::walks in attentively:: Hallo. I was wondering if a wonderful place like this would serve malts?


----------



## King Aragorn

hey everyone! how are you all doing? Can I get a Cherry Coke with no ice please?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

* looks around room and orders a cream soda*

To answer your qustion Sauron, it's a pocket Bible. I found it in a shop some time in my travels.

*points too the fine leather cover*

I think it will be well used in your hands.


K.A. it's good too see you! Have you been useing that Bible I gave you?


----------



## greypilgrim

"It is debatable about that..." was all the old wizened figure bent over his steak said.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

(totally out of character) snickering while trying to think what that could mean.


----------



## Lord Sauron

well thank you very much. It shall be used. PLus here is everyones orders. *everyone's order appear in their hands*


----------



## Hobbit-queen

*covered in dust and caked with mud, she stumbles in the door*

Hello, friends. I've been on a little journey. It took me to the edge of the Misty Mountains and back again...you wouldn't believe it. I was kidnapped by several rather large trolls.  I was mindin' my own busness, and brushing my pony in the middle of the night and was kidnapped (along w/ my pony) The trolls talked a lot about an ancient ritual...and about turning me into mush. We reached the Misty Mountains and the trolls began to fight who was goin' to eat my pony first. Well, during the argument I managed to slip into the nearby water and escape. With help of a few kind travelers, I made it back here...and in one peice! I'm so glad to see all of you, and if you don't mind I have quite the apetite for a warm apple pie and a glass of fresh milk! It's a pleasure to be here once again!


----------



## Hammersmith

*Dusty yet as distinguished as usual, Hammersmith walks through the door, still wearing riding gear*

Ah, good day to you all. Gentle inkeeper Sauron; my horse is in the stable as well as a pony I...er...liberated from some less than savoury company. I trust your people will be able to provide them with a rub down and some mash? It is good to be back in a homely house. Something hot and strong to drink would do nicely.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*After staring to drink from the cup of cream soda and seeing that more guests were starting to come in, Ara slips quietly into the far corner too enjoy watching and listening...*


----------



## Lord Sauron

Welcome back my humble friends. It is a good thing that you both are safe. Here is your order hq and your forse will be taken care of Hammersmith.


----------



## Hammersmith

Ah, thank you sir. I'm confident my forse will enjoy the attention


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*still in dark corner*

((thinking) Now where did that come from?!)

*picks up small (but heavy) cup and contemplates the effects of tossing it across the room at the impudent stranger*


----------



## Lord Sauron

Well alot of people act like they like lotr to meet people and thats fine and dandy. But HQ knows so much of lotr so how can we believe you.


----------



## Elendae

*Slipping into the Cup, a dark stranger looks for an empty spot. Seeing one in the corner, he quickly strides over and sits himself down at the table.*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Having watched the stranger come in, and after setting down the cup, decides to finely pull off the hood that had been hiding a fair skinned face and long dark hair...*

Sauron, I'll take two sodas please.

*With a cold cup in each hand, she walks over to where the dark figure is seated. Knowing that he was watching everything in the room, Ara carefully approached and set down one of the drinks* 

Welcome Dark One. It looks as though a drink might do you good, don't worry, it's safe. I'm not one to put things in others drinks without reason.


----------



## Hammersmith

*Leans over from the next table*

No, but that Greypilgrim fellow has been known to! Keep a close eye on your drinks when he's around.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

That might be wise. But I do not think you will have to much trouble from him. 

*bows slightly, walks back to her corner with soda and returns to her favorite pass time (watching and listening)*


----------



## Elendae

I thank you for the advise, sir Hammersmith, and milady Ara, *A slight smile shows for only a moment.* I will keep an eye out for your rouge Graypilgrim.


----------



## Lord Sauron

welcome to my humble inn elendae. Can I get you a room or anything else? By the way no need to worry about greypilgram that was just a one time thing.


----------



## Hammersmith

Oh, yes, one time indeed


----------



## Elendae

Thank you Lord Sauron, I would like to have a leg of Warg with my soda, if you can accomodate.

*Aside to Hammersmith*
It may have been a one time thing, although most everything starts with the first time.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Heres your leg of warg hope you enjoy your stay here. Anything else for anyone?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Would you have a plate of fruit? 

*An amused smile crosses her face*

I would think Warg would be a little tough, but it would be better to bite then be bitten...


----------



## greypilgrim

"Ahh, yes, warg-meat is tough, this is true. But if you marinate in Soy sauce, cook it just right, and add some seasoning, some vegetables...it can be OK." I said.


----------



## Elendae

Yes, but when you are on the road as much as I am, you tend to take what you can get. I don't know why, but I have developed a rather fond taste for roasted Warg leg with a bit of ground Kingsfoil cooked into it.

*Grins slightly*

And I can usually make a bit of cash for selling the Warg teeth and claws to any curious person, and telling them the tale of how I hunted it.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Hmmm...I've never gotten the opportunity to slay a Warg. Well, few hobbits have. But of course, few things are feircer that a hobbit in a tight spot... So, I hear my sister has came by for a chat. She's different, that's a fact. She is younger, and doesn't get out much from her hole in the ground (typical of most hobbits), but when she does get out she likes to insult and bug people until they kill over. That is one reason why I spend so much time on the road, searching for peace and adventure.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

(ooc- If that be the case, then welcome to the road! )

I will not say anything against her, but it was wise to only say a little. If she had not, or if she should come back in the same mood, well, we can only hope she would find reason to hold her tongue...

*finishes off the last of her soda trying to hide the smile*


----------



## Elendae

* Halfway through with the Warg leg, Elendae sits up suddenly and begins to search his robe.*

Has anyone seen a dark shadow by chance? It should be moving around rather quickly.


----------



## Lord Sauron

no I have not......................... wait a min. I think its over there by the bar.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Gulp...a shadow.....

Scarry things hide in shadows...things like orcs, goblins, and balrogs...even dragons. *scoots away from the scary shadow*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Watching the shadow zip from one place to the next, she's not sure if she should be worried or laugh at the reactions of the other guests...*

"May I ask what is it that you are looking for? I hope it is not something to dangerous. 

Could I please get a root-beer float, and if it's not too much trouble, what happened to that fruit I ordered?"


----------



## Lord Sauron

Fellow Friends, I have recieved a message that the green dragon will be closing and i don't know if are thread the christian cup will be moved to the stuff and bother. But i believe that we will be moved cause this thread is active. By the way heres your root beer. If i get more info i will post it up here.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

I hope the Christian Cup doesn't close. I've had so many memories in here....like when Lord Sauron tried to poison me, and Grey Pilgrim saved my life....when Hammersmith first popped his head in here and wooed us with his far away tales....and when we started to put our plan of evil into action, and stop that spoiled brat Baggins from reaching Mt. Doom....those were the days....


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Thank you. 

*A worried look crosses her face*

Closing? Why would they do that? I hope they at least give us somewhere to go, wherever that may be... Ah well, wanderers can never stay in one place too long, no matter how much they may like where they are... 

But let us not lose hope. We are still here, even if it is only for a short time. Let us celebrate! Drinks and food on me!

*Smiling, she pulls a large bag of coins out of the depths of her cape. Letting it land on the table, it falls open and gold coins go dancing across the smooth table top.*

I know you do not ask for anything, so consider that a gift from all of your guests. May it help keep this place alive!


----------



## Elendae

*As the golden coins flew across the table, so does the shadow.*

"Mordin!, Bad weasel! Give those coins back NOW!!!,
uummm... Sorry 'bout that. He gets kind of excited around coins and other valuables.

*Runs over, scoops the cleptomatic rodent from the table and removes the coins from the vise-like jaws.

"Here are your coins mi'lady, I thank you for your kindness, but watch out for Mordin here, as you've seen. As for that drink, I'll have a root-beer float for Mordin. Hopefully it might give him enough of a headache to keep off the rest of the valuables."


----------



## Lord Sauron

Keep your coins. THE CHRISTIAN CUP WILL STILL BE OPENED WE WILL BE MOVED TO STUFF AND BOTHER IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS. We shall have a feast drinks and food on the house *drinks and food come flying out of the kitchen* hope you all enjoy this feast for it will be the last one we will have in the Green Dragon Inn. But we can look forward to new better things in stuff and bother. A toast to The old memories here at The Green Dragon Inn and for new memories to come in the Stuff and Bother.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

If you insist.

And thank you Elendae. Did you train your little _Mordin_ to be a thief, or have you not bothered to cure him of it? I could see that for some things it may be a... useful trick. 

*She scoops most of the coins back into the bag and places it back in her cape.*

These may yet come in handy when my feet get the better of me, which I am afraid will be rather soon. I hope to find my way back without too much trouble, but I must be on my way in a little while.

*Reaches for a loaf of bread and some other things, placing them in a small bag she wears on her belt, then catches a glass of cold, frothy, rootbeer.*

Tell then, cheers! Long live the memory of The Green Dragon!


----------



## Hobbit-queen

*Cheers to the memories 
*Cheers to the friends  
*Cheers to Lord Sauron for opening the Christian Cup in the first place  
*Cheers to The Green Dragon for letting us ocupy this bit of space  
*Cheers to the lonely travelers stopping by to share tales of faraway lands  
*Cheers to the stable boy for keeping my pony in exelent condition  
*Cheers to a new and great future ahead of us in Stuff and Bother 
* Cheers to *The Christian Cup*!!! 

 *everyone begins to applaude very loudly and claps Sauron on the back as he walks by*


----------



## Lord Sauron

welcome to stuff and bother everyone. Its a lot different from the green dragon inn. More Compition. But we all helped the christian cup come where it is today and we all will remain loyal to keeping it up. How about another feast for a new begining *food and drinks come flying out of the kitchen* Hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Ah, food....a hobbits delight! Make sure I get some of those mushrooms...they are calling... Yeah, its different in here but The Christian Cup will survive!!! We've done it once, we can do it again. Here's to a new beginning!


----------



## Elendae

(_Sigh_)

"Aye to a new begining, if anyone would visit anymore. IS THERE ANYONE HERE, HELLOOOOOO!"


----------



## Hobbit-queen

*a small being with cobbwebs in her hair emerges from under a table* Life! There is life out there! Thank the lord! I thought I was going to perish underneath there! Oh, my...this place has been empty for the past few weeks (with the exeption of a few horse flies and daddy long legs) I'm glad you stopped by. Well, the key to the back was left on the bar so why don't I get you somethin'? What do you want? I won't promise you it'd be fresh because we haven't had the place restalked in a while.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Walking in the door, the worried look on her face almost vanishes at seeing a friend.*

It is so good to see you booth again! I have be lost and only just found my way back here! Please, I need a cool glass of water. 

*She looks around and her face again looks troubled for a moment.*

Has it been so long sense anyone was here? We should put out signs and fix this poor place back up. Here, get that broom and duster. Let's get this place ready for a party!


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Ah, finally! I'm so glad to see you here! *hurries to the back to get Ara a large glass of ice water* Well, here you go...yeah, you're right...this place needs some tidying up. I'm goin' to have to talk to Lord Sauron about keeping this place up. I won't be too hard on him though, he's probably doing what dark lords do best...destroying empires and taking them over.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Taking the glass, she smiles...*

Thank you little one. Shall I tell others about this party we are having? I miss being here with all the other guests and friends that I had meet. There should be streamers and flags and we must have some music! Come, let the party be as merry as we can make it! AN ESTEL! FOR HOPE!


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Yes, tell everyone! I've notified Lord Sauron about his neglect to the Christian Cup and invited him to the party also. Put up the streamers! Throw the confetti! Let these halls fill with merriment and laughter once more!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Ara brings out her silver panpipe and finding a seat on the bar she starts a lively tune that could be heard by all walking by. It called and teased, floated and danced it's way into the hearts and feet of any and all who would listen. Let the party begin!*


----------



## Lord Sauron

Thank goodness I thought everyone left me all by myself. thats why i haven't been here in awhile. Just wait this place will be dust free here in a sec. *waves his hand and everthing dusty become clean as though it was new plus the empty store room becomes filled* well what are we waiting for lets get this party started.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*The music stops as Ara realizes what time it is getting to be.* 

I am truly sorry my friends, I must again be on the road. I hope you will have at least a few guests while I am gone. And perhaps I shall run into someone as I travel that I can send your way. Namárie Mellon nin, farewell, be in goodness my friends. I shall return at my first convenience. 

*She bows to small group of people, then picking up her bag she walks out the door and down the path. All the while letting the sound of her panpipe be heard as her feet carried her out of sight.*


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Dear Sauron...dear, dear Sauron...how've you been? Its nice to see your face around these parts once more. Well, Ara's on her way and I'm sure she'll tell many about our party...it shall be great!


----------



## Elendae

"Do you have anything for Mordin? He's awfully hungry, being a weasel you know. And I shall see if I can get a few more visitors to drop by."


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Hmmm...what would a weasel like Mordin prefer to eat? Squash perhaps? I'm not exactly sure what Mordin's appetite hungers for at the moment, but I'm sure we have something in here. *digs through the now overflowing store room full of food*


----------



## Lord Sauron

weasels always steal food so give him anything. Do any of you like harry potter.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

*begins to drool all over the counter* Yeah...love HP...gonna get the Half Blood Prince the 16th...can't wait...out of breath....need to sit down....not going to put that book down untill it is finished....someone get me a glass of ...water...before I kick the bucket....


----------



## Elendae

"I'm not quite as enthusiastic as our small, overexcited friend here" *Hands Hobbit-queen a glass of water* "But I am starting to lack patients waiting for it to come out. Just as a side question, but have any of you read any books by Ted Dekker?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Hello my friends! I have found a way to be here for a moment! Please, get a me cup of rootbeer! How are things going and what about the party?


----------



## Mooky87

Hi all! I'm new here, but this looks like a cool place! It's neat that there are Christians here! I thought I'd drop in and say hello! *waves* Hi!


----------



## Lord Sauron

welcome stranger hope you enjoy your stay at this inn. I know a week and three days seems long but its going to be here before you know it. But it seems like yesturday they just told what the book was going to be called. By the way heres your rootbeer ara. Can i get you anything mooky87. Now back to hp does any of your books stores around you have hp partys when the books come out. I am going to try to go to the one near me. Plus one more thing for all you pirates of the caribbean fans (like me) the second movie is going to be called Dead mans chest. I will post more info later when i find out.


----------



## Mooky87

Hey Lord Sauron - Thanks for the welcome, and I'll take a coke please! By the way, you can just call me Mooky or whatever.

What is a hp party??

You know something strange that I found out? Geoffrey Rush is supposed to be in Dead Man's Chest! I knew Orlando Bloom, Johnny Depp, and Kiera Knightly were going to be in it, but how will they incorporate Geoffrey Rush? He died. I can't wait til it comes out!


----------



## Lord Sauron

Hp is short for Harry Potter. Some books stores have them the night before the book comes out to countdown the for the book. The have drinks, refreshments, door prizes and some other stuff.


----------



## Eledhwen

Mooky87 said:


> What is a hp party??


It _could_ be Harry Potter, but then again, in the UK, HP is a food brand that produces bottled sauces and canned beans etc; which would make a great party food fight.

I don't think the UK book shops take their marketing ploys that far! The larger ones will open up at 12.01am to sell the books, but our local Bassett Books won't be opening til 6am. Having no sense of occasion, of course, mine's on order from Amazon.


----------



## greypilgrim

Hey all, nice to see ya again. Howdy Saron. So am I still working the kitchen or what>? Whatsup Mooky.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Thanks for the drink Sauron. Welcome Mooky! I hope you enjoy our little... can I call this a coffee shop?! After all, no beer and stuff and we just hangout and be as in character or as not as we feel like...   

With rootbeer raised... "I hope you will find your time here well spent. May your path find it's was back when you wander and may you never forget the friends you can find here." hehe


----------



## monob

hello everybody the name is monob and i just wanted to say hey guys well gotta go many things that still need to be done.


----------



## Mooky87

Hey all! Thanks for the welcome. I must say, I'm a bit surprised. This board is not nearly as active as another MB that I go on. No offense meant, I'm just surprised. Or am I always on here when everyone else is off?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Are you always in such a hurry monob?  

It is good to have you join us! There are times when people are simply not here, or are, but they never think to come in. That is how it works. Like for me, I come in hoping to find a friend or two and see that I am the only guest at the time. Ah well, it is good to rest and it is better to find friends, but we can't always be happy.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Hello Monob and welcome to my humble in. Is there anything that you may want. Plus greypilgram it is great to see you again it has been along time. And mooky the reason why this thread is not always so active like the others is probely because when you sign on your time maybe so many hours behind mine its all occordingy to where you live. I hope you don't take that personal. Well I hate to say this but i don't think I will be on here at all next week have to go on a trip. So everyone who is here please take good care of this inn.


----------



## Mooky87

No offense taken hon! Bye and have a good trip!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I would gladly help in your absence but I also will not be here. 

*Glances at her empty cup.*

Can I get some more soda please?


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

I like this place. Can I make a suggestion? Change the name. Christianity is my religion and always will be, but cup? no. Maybe you could connect it to tolkien in some way, like The Christian Hobbit. Or you could make it simple: The Christian Inn. Bye all, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Mooky87

I think they call it cup because it is a place to get non-alcoholic drinks. You know, like they wouldn't call it The Christian Bar or something. 

I think the name has a nice ring to it.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Indeed it dose!  I have no reason to change the name of this fine place! 

Are you doing well my friends?


----------



## Lord Sauron

I am back hope all of yall are okay. So for all you harry potter fans how much have you read of the new book? I have gotten to the part where harry has been paryalized (hope Yall have read this far) by draco while they arrived at hogwarts.


----------



## Lord Sauron

The Christian Cup maybe get moved back to the green dragon. I have writtin to one of the moderators to see if we could be moved back to were we first began. I am still waiting for a reply but will post what they say when i get it.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

STOP! STOP! PLEASE!  My mom finished it already! She says you shouldn't read six tell you have seven!  But it might be too late for some of us...


----------



## Eledhwen

I have also read all of the book.

I would remind those who are describing any action in the book that it is polite to write *SPOILER* or similar at the head of the post, as a warning to others not to read the post if they don't want anything revealed to them that they have not yet read.

Yes, the book leaves you longing for the conclusion, as a penultimate book should! Remember the cliff hanger at the end of The Two Towers book? (no, the film didn't have it). Imagine those poor folk who were reading the first edition and had to wait to find out what happened to Frodo and Sam (only to find the action in Return of the King beginning with Merry and Pippin).


----------



## Lord Sauron

Sorry for ruining it for anybody who have not read that far.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

nah. Don't worry about it.  It's just that some of us like to know nothing while others really want to know.  

Can I get some cheesecake please? That would be really good!  How are things going, 'round here or wherever...


----------



## Gúthwinë

Yea I finished it. Terrible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. And can I have a Cheesecake as well.


----------



## Elendae

Hopefully I'll get my claws into the book before my sister does   , Even though some of you seem to belive that the book isn't worth reading until the next one comes out.


----------



## Lord Sauron

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I am so mad one of my friends ruined the book for me. The person who dies is.......................................... Its so bad i ain't gonna tell since i am so mad at them for ruining it for me so why ruin it for you. But i am still going to read it.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Well I finsihed the book hope the rest of yall have. It has such a big twist. 


spolier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(if you don't want the book ruined don't read)
one of my oredictions for the upcoming book is that R.A.B is sirius blacks brother. Who was once a death Eater but died. this is the guy that supossedly took the real horcrux and switched with the fake.

Another prediction is Dumbledore planned his own death. Like he said he trusted snape a lot that he asked snape to kill him because he knew that was what draco was up to during the whole school here. Plus a sign was that the way dumbledore pleaded it looked as though he was saying to kill him. And the part were it said about snape "there was revulsion and hatred etched in the harse lines of his face" (don't let this throw you off) he might not had hatefulness toward dumbldore but towards himself for what he was about to do.
these predictions were made by some of my teachers and me.


----------



## Lord Sauron

New information on Harry Potter

Spolier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Harry A horcrux? Since Harry does not know the last horcrux (the one from ravenclaw or gryffindor) My prediction is that he is it. THe reason behind it is the only thing from gryffindor is the sword which is in dumbledores offic and the nothing has been recored of ravenclaw. Plus the propchey says "neither can live while the other survives" so that might mean once harry kills voldermort he must have to die himself because a part of voldermorts soul is in him.

Another one is Snape a good guy? When harry was casting spells at snape all snape did was block them and he had the chance to kill harry. Plus it seems as though snape told harry how to beat voldermort. He said that harry spells were blocked again and again and until he learend to keep his mouth shut and his mind closed. I think this should have ment that he was saying voldermort will do this to him but a lot worse.


----------



## Lord Sauron

plus heres your cheesecake


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*pulls fingers out of her ears and smiles before taking a bite of the rich treat.*

Thank you my friend. I have wanted some of this for a long while now. *takes another mouthful before looking around* Is all still well here?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Having said that my mom has finnished it (twice now!) and really wants me to look at it, I am now reading HBP!   *looks around hoping to not get hit*

Lower case spoiler! 
That poor fox!!! Jo really must have had a good time writing this! I mean, wow! The Weasley boy's shop!?! How cool is that! 

So... anyone still here? Can I get a rootbeer? Maybe?


----------



## Eledhwen

AraCelebEarwen said:


> Having said that my mom has finnished it (twice now!) and really wants me to look at it, I am now reading HBP!   *looks around hoping to not get hit*


I didn't read HP for years, because the Church leadership/Christian editorials/preachers etc warned that it was truly evil. Then one New Year's Day, my resolution was 'No Received Opinions' as I decided I was big enough and old enough to decide for myself what I should try and what I shouldn't. I decided to read the first Harry Potter book. I was impressed with the quality of the writing, the pace and richness of the story, and also the moral messages buried within its pages. The kids in the story are flawed (Bad! they should be paragons of virtue says the Christian world). I saw them as real characters (wasn't King David a tad flawed too?). My big concerns: Divination and Sorcery. Divination: The teacher of this subject is a big fraud. Dumbledore didn't see the need for the subject to be taught at all, but employed Trelawney because of The Prophecy (no, I'm not going to explain that). Firenze, the second Divination teacher, is so other-worldly that no-one understands a thing he teaches; and it is obvious that he is only there as a refugee. Hermione (the brainy one) denounces Divination as a load of rubbish and gives the subject up. Sorcery? It is not used. The Potions concocted are (except for their spectacular effects) brewed somewhat pharmaceutically, with no incantations. The spoken spells (incantations) are done without calling on higher powers (ie: they are simple cause and effect), and worship is not entered into by anyone except the deluded followers of the story's Antagonist. You could say much the same about The Lord of the Rings. Christians wanting to compare other Christian views on Harry Potter could do worse than visit www.hogwartsprofessor.com.


----------



## Lord Sauron

sorry i have not been on here for a while i have been gone to camps and just got back. plus i have some great news. I beat kingdomhearts yesturday. It took me forever but i finally beat it.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Isn't it a cool game!!?!!  I never _really_ played it, but I watched my bros work their way through it! I LOVED IT!!!   We can't wait for the next one to come out!

Eldahwen, so you're saying you like HP, right? As a Christian, I was rather cautious when it came out. (reasons not that dissimilar from yours) But as you say, it really is well written and there are some good values and not very much that could be used as a 'how to' book. If you understand me. (anyway, I know what I mean but can't seem to think how to say it...  ) Yeah, I like reading HP, not it's greatest fan, but I do like it. *glancing around nervously* But I'll always love LOTR! Never will that change! 

If I could, can I get that root-beer now..?  Please.


----------



## Gúthwinë

NOoOoOoOoOoOo!!!!!!!!!!!! ********** had to die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Hand fly to her ears* NOOO!!! please!!! I'm trying to read it as we speak!!!   I'm only at chapter eleven!!!! And NEVER go to ANYTHING that says 'spoiler'!!!! It's not worth the risk!!!! I didn't want to know!!!!!!!!!!! Jo really knows how to write, I'll give her that.  But please! There are some of us who still just DON'T WANT TO KNOW!!!!   

Can I make that a double root-beer!? And add some vanilla ice-cream please!


----------



## Gúthwinë

I won't say*, but it is tragic. I already can't wait for #7 Harry Potter and ****************


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Yeah, my mom's about to go nuts.  She's one of the people that try to pick out all the tinny little things and tries to use them to get a better idea about what's going to have to happen next and stuff like that. That's why she wants me to finnish it. She and I like putting together our little 'conspiracy theories', and for some of it we've been darn close! But that was for some of the earlier books, so I don't really remember what we thought. One of my brothers has also just finished HBP and he and mom keep going on about things to where I'll walk into a room only to come running out with my ears covered and humming a nice loud tune!   I want to finnish it! But then again... 

(and I hope they don't mind this having nothing to do with Tolkien, after all, not everything is!   lol)


----------



## Lord Sauron

NO I HAVE BAD NEWS, I didn't beat kingdom hearts i thought i did but comes to find out i didn't. now i don't know if i can beat it. Its so hard. Heres your order ara. sorry its a little late. I can't wait for the next kingdom hearts ethier its on my christmas list already along with an i-pod. But i have to beat it before i can get the second one cause i want know what happens at the end of the first one. But i don't want nobody to tells how it ends cause i want to find out myself.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*She receives the float gratefully, a sinister smile showing on her face.* oh? Not beat it yet? May I ask where you are? I could tell you it was a surprise to find that, where we also thought to be done, there was nothing good around the next bend. Tis a very interesting story. Grand fights, daring deeds, puzzles, games and we must not forget the princesses! I could tell you things about it, but of corse, nothing is ever what it would seem...  *the smiled faded slightly but her eyes kept a bright glow and sparkle to them as she took a long drink of the cold refreshment.*


----------



## Hobbit-queen

*The door opens with a great CREEEEEEEEK, and a familiar looking hobbit drops lifeless on the wooden floor.*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*...Resulting in ACE breaking out in a fit of giggles before finally regaining her composure.* "Would someone please get the poor thing a cold drink. I think we need to find some way to bring her back from the edge." *Trying to hide her smile, she takes a long time to enjoy her own drink.*


----------



## Hobbit-queen

*soon wakes up, wide eyed, and takes drink*

Oh, my...orcs really aren't the nicest beings here, are they?


----------



## Lord Sauron

no there not. welcome back. Is there anything i can get anyone


----------



## Hobbit-queen

A few seed cakes and a ginger ale would be sufficient. *tiredly stares around the room*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

It is good to see you again my little friend. Are you doing well? It has been rather quiet around here without you. 

(I'm now on chapter twenty-four!!!    )


----------



## Lord Sauron

your almost done. heres your order hq


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

((("Almost done"  I'm on twenty-seven now and looking at a very evil pic above a scary title!!! *hits head with large copy of HBP* I had to stop after reading for so long to day! I can't take it! *her hand reaches for the book laying open in front of her* NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! MUST.....WAIT.....NEED...TO THINK....  )))

Would you have any hot fudge sundays? That would be really good!  LOTS of chocolate please! Must have chocolate!!! 

Anybody read any good verses lately? Or can I even ask that any more?


----------



## yhwh1st

Ara, try Revelation 21:1-7. I feel truly blessed whenever I read that. (We actually sang some of those verses in my church choir about a year ago.)

Hot fudge sounds good too. May I have one made with chocolate ice cream?
Anyone else ever have one that way before? It's really good!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME!!!!! It is good to see you here my sister! *looks around the room to see that all are listening* This is one of my good friends and a sister in christ! Hopefully a new guest for our humble inn! 

Yeah, I'll go read it Meg! And no, I've never tried a sunday like that, but it sounds really good! *pointing to a table* Would you join me?


----------



## yhwh1st

I'd love to! *walks over and sits down* I like this place! I think I'll stay. *calls out above the din* Hey everyone! What do you say we agree on a place to all meet in Heaven? I would absolutely LOVE to meet each and every one of you who are my brothers and sisters in Christ!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Well I think I'll be somewhere under a tree by the river if not standing close to the throne!  Hey! I looked up that verse last night! LOVE IT!!! Thank you! Shall we order something? I for one could do with a good hamburger!  oh, and some really cold root-beer! Thanks! 

Have you ever thought what Heaven must be like!? I mean, really thought about it! I hope I'm right in thinking that our gifts of creativity and such will be used in 'building' worlds for us to explore! But I could be wrong... I don't know, but it would be really cool!


----------



## yhwh1st

Now I know where I'll find you Ara. Anyone else? Should we all meet by the river? I'm sure Jesus will join us there too. I am sure that I will know each and every one of you the moment I set eyes on you!

Mmmmm. Tacos sound good. Ahem! Excuse me! Could we get a burger and a taco over here, please? And I'd also like an iced coffee, if I may.


----------



## Lord Sauron

sorry it has taken so long to get your order. mycomputer crashed and i had to get to another computer. so here it is. I don't know where i will be when i getr to heaven i will probely be spending time with my hero. My grandfather. he died three years ago with cancer and my life is not the same everyday i think about him. and when i go down to my grandmas house i tstill want to think he there. me and him did so much together so thats where i think i will be when i am in heaven.


----------



## yhwh1st

Don't worry about it. I hope your computer problems are over for a while.


----------



## Tinuvien21

Hey,guys. What's up?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Hi! not much right now but you are welcome to get something and join us!  What would you like?


----------



## Tinuvien21

A hamburger would be great,thanks.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*looks around to see if Lord Sauron was there.* It should get here in a little, if not, I'd be glad to get it for you. *Looks back to their new guest* So. Have you any stories or news? Or are you not a traveler and just looking for a good place to hang your hat?


----------



## Tinuvien21

I guess that I'm the kind that hangs around  , but stories? What kind of stories do you want to hear?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Well, it is always good to hear how one is doing. I like to ask that of anyone that comes in... just curious I suppose.  I like to see that people enjoy their time here. Oh! *her voice lowered to a whisper, eyes darting around the room* Look out for the hobbit. She's a funny one at times, and she's not the worst.


----------



## Tinuvien21

OK.... Well, as for me-I'm doing as good as anyone can be.  *starts to whisper as the hobbit goes by* OK I'll mind that one...


----------



## Lord Sauron

good news my computer is fixed


----------



## yhwh1st

Lord Sauron said:


> good news my computer is fixed


 YAY!!!! Welcome back! What was the problem? And can I please have a chocolate milkshake?


----------



## Lord Sauron

heres your chocolate milk


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

How are things going? I've finally gotten over that crazy cold/flu thing! I don't know what it was but it wasn't at all fun!  Anyway, It's good to see you back Sauron! (did I really just say that?!    )

Can I have an hot mocha please? I'm frozen and could do with some caffeine!  Anyone know of a good verse or anything? Just wondering... it's never a bad thing to think about.  Not here at least.


----------



## Lord Sauron

heres your drink. sorry it took so long to. I have been so busy this with school and marching band and all sort of things. But i am back so i hope all of you have been great.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

OH! Perfect timing my friend!  I was just thinking a hot drink would be good! It's cool again and I had forgotten I had ordered this! Thank you! 

Got something if anyone wants to look it up. Habakkuk 3:17-19


----------



## Lord Sauron

i am finnaly back. drinks on the house.hope school is going good for every one


----------



## Elendae

It's alright, but it could be going better. And yhghygnjg (sorry there was a mosquito on the keyboard) Anyway, could I have a cola? 


And how is everybody doin'?!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

((oocish- love that excuse there Elendea.   Did ya get it?))

Having long since finished off the hot drink and nearly falling asleep as time crept past, Ara's hair covered he face as she sat up quickly at the sound of a voice. "Hu?! What? Wha'd I miss?!.." She blinked and rubbed her face before she could look around. "Oh. Hello there. Cola? No thanks, I'll have a root-beer please... and maybe a dish of...um... pork and rice? Do you have anything like that? Something a little bland in part but sweet and sour and a little spicy would be good."

She leaned against the back of the padded bench and looked around sleepily. "I suppose I am doing alright. Trying to find a bit of rest just now though, it has been a long few days and it is by far not the end... But I am doing well enough. Just...maybe let me..." a yawn interrupted her, "sleep. I need a little sleep..." Blue eyes blinked slowly and she rubbed at a stiff spot in her neck.


----------



## King Aragorn

*enters into the inn after her long absence*

hey everyone. Wow. I can't believe that it's been a month since I last visited here. Is there any way I can get a cherry coke and a room please?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*grins and waves* Hello there, long time no see! I hope you are doing well..? *looks around* Well, I think if we want it we can get our own stuff for a while... It should be just behind the counter. Would you mind?" She yawned again. "Sorry, I think I might have a nap by the fire, it has been rather quiet lately."


----------



## Lord Sauron

*says some weird words and drinks and food appear in front of everbody* There you go everybody.


----------



## King Aragorn

thanks Lord Sauron!

*takes sip of drink*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Starts picking over her plate of hot rice and pork. "Ah, much thanks indeed my friend!" She takes a drink of the cold, frothy root-beer before leaning back again with a smile. 

"So much better. Now. KA, (is that right?) how have you been? It would seem your feet wandered off with you for a time."


----------



## King Aragorn

yeah, KA is right. I've been awfully busy after my sudden disappearance. It seems that this year, school has decided to be busier than ever.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Oh? Yes, that could be a very good reason to not be here. Ah well, it is nothing to worry about, you are back now, even if it's only for a little while..." Ara took a long drink before pushing everything but her root-beer to the edge of the table and setting her head down on the table top..


----------



## King Aragorn

Tired?

*takes another sip of soda and then goes back to working on biology*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"How can you tell?" A grin turned into a yawn and she shook her head lightly. "Yeah, it's been a long few days... Mind if I vanish for a little? I need to get some sleep..."

Finishing another few sips of her drink, Ara gets up from the table, gets a key and disappears into the hall leading to the guest rooms.


----------



## King Aragorn

Bye. have a great sleep.  

*makes a mad dash to get biology homework finished*


----------



## Lord Sauron

Biology ay thats some stuff. I am taking that noww in high school i am doing pretty good in there. Well Ka if you want to you can retreat here as long as you would like heres a key. I am going my self tierd too *says some weird words and vanishes*


----------



## King Aragorn

*takes the key*

thanks Lord Sauron. Luckily, I don't have any biology homework to do right now, so I'll just be relaxing here.

*leans back in chair*


----------



## Lord Sauron

Hey i know its a little late but happy halloween everyone and heres some candy. *Candy starts being thrown from the back room*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Having rested well, Ara was just coming back into the room when the flash of light on the foil candy wrappers caught her full attention. Spinning around gracefully, her hands were soon filled with sweets of many sorts.

"Thank you sir. Might I ask for a glass of milk? It would be rather good about now, seeing that there is no lack of chocolate and other things." She grinned happily and found a place at one of the tables. Cupped hands flew apart, letting the candies spill over the table as she hunted through for ones that she liked and a few new things to try.

"How are things going? It would seem I did not miss much." A lump of carmel was bitten in half and enjoyed quietly as she looked over some of the people still around.


----------



## King Aragorn

*wanders into the Christian Cup with a glazed and sleepy look in her eyes*

hey *yawn* everyone. how are you all?


----------



## greypilgrim

*comes back from a long journey* "Well! How's all the fine people here been while I was away? Is HQ still around? And Lord Sauron still up to his old tricks I hope? Nice to see you again King Aragorn and AraCeleb."


----------



## Lord Sauron

hello my great friend how are you. Hq has not been around in awhile not a lot of us have with everything getting in aer way such as school, holidays now coming up and just a little other things. Hope you enjoy your stay grey pilgram can i get you anything.


----------



## King Aragorn

hey Lord Sauron and greypilgrim. how are you guys?

*sits down at a table and tries to stay awake*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Well... I don't know about them but I could use a coffee or something.

*grins as she finds a seat, leans her elbows on the table and rests her chin in her hands*


----------



## Lord Sauron

heres your coffee. Guess what tomorrow is. The new harry potter movie comes out i hope all of yall will get to see it i am so hope every one has a good weekend and hope you get to see the movie.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*tries to sip at hot drink but coughs* What?! Already? Man, that was fast! 

Weekends only do you any good if you don't have to be at work from dawn till dusk. Oh, and thanks for the drink, I really needed it. Maybe I need to think about sleeping some time soon... I'm too much of a night owl when I can be.


----------



## King Aragorn

I'm not going to see the new Harry Potter movie. I'm not all that interested in Harry Potter...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Nothing wrong with that, my friend. Nothing at all. It is a good movie but really could have been a bit better anyway... ah well. Never-mind me... I'm not in the best of moods just now. *takes another drink of coffee, letting the hot liquid roll around in her mouth before swallowing it and leaning back with a tired sigh*


----------



## King Aragorn

the movie that I'm looking forward to the most is the new Narnia movie that's released this Friday, Dec. 9


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

AH YES! It _is_ getting closer to that day, it it not. Now _there_ is a show I will be at. Indeed! 

And can I have a really big hot coco mocha with cinnamon and whipped cream topping please?


----------



## King Aragorn

LOL. I'll be at home when I see it with my family.

can I have a hot apple cider please?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

One more day. Just through today. Days off coming. Just one more tell then. Just today. Dang but it was a long day yesterday! I somehow ended up about a half hour late but then they needed me to stay the rest of the day! We're talking nearly ten hours! Gosh... I'm still tired and I slept like a rock last-night. No, it isn't all that bad though I guess. Good hours today at-least. Someone get me a really warm cloak, large cup of coco and let's see if I can manage to find time to go watch that movie... PLEASE..? 

*starts running in and out of the door over and over tell she collapses in a heap on the floor*


----------



## Lord Sauron

Narnia was a great movie. it stuck very close to the book. Now i am going and reading the rest including the lion the withch and the wardrobe cause i never really read the rest. I just read the lion the withch and the wardroe but that was like five years ago.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

She picked herself back up off the floor and vanished through the back door and out of sight without making a sound.

A while later, a fur trimmed and snow covered hood was pushed back from a grinning face, pink from being out in the cold. "Might one get a hot coco please? My feet have gotten the better of me and I am ever so glad of it! Narnia is truly a wondrous place! I have heard tell of it and have even caught glimpses of it but never before have I walked through the lands as I have just done! What sights I have seen and creatures I have had the pleasure, and horror, to meet. If you at all can, GO FOR YOURSELF! GO SEE!"


----------



## Lord Sauron

merry christmas hope you all have a good ane and hope santa clause is good to all of yall


----------



## Lord Sauron

hope everyone had a merry christmas and i know its late but presents for everyone (it can be whatever you want it to be)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Merry Christmas! Happy New Year! And Happy Birthday King Aragorn! haha! 

I hope you all are doing well, and I thank you for the gift Sauron. *looks at the box in her hand and begins to open and brush away the wrapping* OH! May thanks indeed, sir. This is something that will be enjoyed by others as well as by me. Shall I? *holds out something that looks like a little clay pot. A row of holes along one side blends in with the fine, carved and painted vines that wound around the soft brown body.* An ocarina is a fine gift for one such as I. Magic can be woven in the song of such a thing. A true art and the love of as many a wanderer as has had the honer to hear and play one.


----------



## King Aragorn

*re-enters the inn after her long absence*

hey everyone! and thanks for the birthday wishes Ara!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

My pleasure, my friend. *bows*

How are things going? Life is crazy, time rolls on... I am afraid I have had a bit of a falling out with my devotions and such. However a friend gave me a good verse the other day. It can be found here.

Rootbeer anyone? How about some chocolate, or maybe some nice spicy meat of some sort? Something good would be very nice. Please and thank you. =^.^=


----------



## King Aragorn

the rootbeer and chocolate sounds nice.  

things are going...ok so far. I just have to get back into the swing of things for school, but I'm managing pretty well thus far.

how about you? how are you doing?


----------



## Lord Sauron

*finally wakes up in his room and walks into the lobby* Friends it has been a while. We are going to have a great feast *Food appears in front of everyone*


----------



## Lord Sauron

*walks in from a long absent and says a few words and the place looks like new and ready to have a reopen party* Just wish a lot of people show up


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*sits up with a start* Wha...? *covers a yawn* I am sorry... Did I... I did not mean to fall asleep like that... *rubs her eyes and looks around* 

Is there a chance of getting a little something to drink? It seems my mouth is a bit dry... *smiles slightly and sits up straighter at the table she had been leaning on*


----------



## Lord Sauron

sure its on the house


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*picks up the drink that just appeared on the table and takes a moment to enjoy some of the cool juice* Thanks. It's been a while since I had any of this stuff.

*looks around the hall* Sure is quiet here... Not very many of the others are around much anymore... *takes a slow breath and lets out a sigh*


----------



## Lord Sauron

sorry for my long absent i have been playing kingdom hearts 2 and i am still playing it but i was wondering if anyone else ways playing it to


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*stumbles in and nearly collapses* Water... Please... *sinks into a seat at the closest table to the door* Has it really been so long?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Three cheers for master of the dark lands! Happy birthday oh mighty evil one!  Drinks for everyone! Bring out the sodas! And where's the cake?! We need a cake! *jumps back a little as a very large cake appears before her very eyes* oops! *trips and lands face first in a large golden ring of icing* er... *grins sheepishly* Maybe I'll just have some milk instead... hehehe


----------



## greypilgrim

Happy b-day Sauron. Have this...its a present for the dark one.

*opens gift*

See, I got you some Lord of the Rings collerctor edition coffee mugs! Hehe now when you are up late planning world domination you can do it in style!!!


----------



## Lord Sauron

thank you one and all for the great gifts and i am so sorry i have not been here so long *says some words and the place looks like it just opened for the first time* The mugs will come in great use thank you greypilgrim and the cake and drinks and feast was a wonderful idea. Plus who is ready for pirates of the carribbean 2 dead man's chest. I am already have tickets. HOpe people reply because it is the re grand opening of the christian cup


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Walks in shaking drops of rain from her hair and smiles at seeing the place looking like new. Nodding in approval, she hopes it will stay so and pick back up to how things once were. "Sauron! Mellon nin! I feel as one that has found a warm fire as they wander in a dark night. It is good to see you again." Pulling off her cloak, she steps over to hang it by the fire. "May there be a chance of some sweet-bread and a fine tea?" Turns back to him, letting the fire pull away the last of a damp chill. "Pirates? ah. oh yes. That is one that I plan on spending some of my hard earned coins on. It should be well worth it by what I have heard and seen."


----------



## Lord Sauron

heres your bread and tea. And It is good to see you again. I am planning on trying to keep this inn in tip top condition until i get busy again. But Happy Fourth Of July. Hope it is great.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Its 14 hours away until pirates day.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*sinks into a chair with a grin* Thank you. Yes, I think a friend of mind and I will be going to see it soon. Not this coming week though as I had something come up. The crew at church camp is slightly lacking and as it works out, I can go to help. An adventure awaits me, my friend. Keep us in your prayers.


----------



## Lord Sauron

okay. But I will tell you that the movie is very exciting and then everything goes down hill the last ten min because its the end and their setting up for the next movie but it is very disappointing the cliffhanger just hanges you out there.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

True that, my friend. *raises cup* As it turns out, I was in fact able to go see it. A fine bit of work in there. I was only a little disappointed about something but can no longer think what, so therefor it must not have been much. 

Yes indeed. It is something I will have to add to my stash for the days I never seen to have. ah well. One can dream.


----------



## Lord Sauron

whos ready for school to start


----------



## Lord Sauron

*Pushes door open and sees the damage of weather and no one there to keep it cleaned* Man it has been a long time since I have been here. Just to think I opened this pub up and have not kept it looking good and running. Its just a shame to know no one will ever come back, but since I am here might as well see it as it once was. *says a few magic words and the Christian Cup looked brand new* Thats what I always liked about my magic. Well since I am here I am going to eat and drink something. *something catches his eyes* oh look its my LOTR Mug that greypilgrim gave me for my birthday two years ago. *fixes some food and some drink and begins eating* Its so good to see how things once were. Well I am going to have to leave for right now, but if anyone shows up just ask for something and you will recieve it, but if no one shows up then my worst nightmare will come true, I will close down the Christian Cup unless someone else would like to take over.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Walking up a half forgotten path, Ara nearly jumped as -where the path had been thickly overgrown with weeds and full of potholes- everything around here suddenly brightened up and came to look as well care for as if it was brand new. "Well! How about that!" Her laughing smile came back as she found herself looking right at the front entry of an old familiar inn. The memories were dusty and her own appearance was a bit worn down from the time between now and when she'd last set eyes on this place, but she could still clearly remember that she'd always had a good time here and that there'd always been someone around worth seeing. 

Stepping right up to the door, she shook her head in happy near disbelief, and knocked.


----------

